# Random Babble Thread



## morriscsps

One of the other forums (not a doggie site) I visit has a random thread set up. It is just a thread for when members just want to babble a story, tidbit, quick rant but realize that what they say isn't worth setting up an individual thread. So I thought I would start one here.


----------



## morriscsps

Randomness of today.

My poor hubby thought he was helping. The kids failed in watching Jack and there was an accident. I was in the shower and just heard him scolding the kids. 

I come downstairs and he proudly announces, "We gave Jack a bath!" :suspicious: ACK! ACK! Jack is soaking wet and sitting in his crate. 
Psycho Hav Owner erupts. 
"What did you use?" 
"Shampoo." 
"Did you use conditioner?!?!" 
"Umm... no." Now the hubby is cowering next to the crate with Jack.

"Did you comb him first?!?!" "Comb him after?" "He is wet and needs to be blown dry while you gently comb his hair." "Where are his special towels?" 

As I conditioned, blow dried and brushed out Jack, the hubby comes over and watches. His comment was, "Sorry, sweetie, I didn't know, but at least, I brushed the poop off of his teeth." 

ound:


----------



## Kathie

So funny! Most men are clueless when it comes to the beauty routine........lol

That's why "I" give the baths around here!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh, tooo funny, Pam!! At least his heart was in the right place!! Kathie, I think I would have stopped that sentence after the word, 'clueless'!!!! Life would sure be a lot simpler if we thought like men - not nearly the details to take care of.ound:ound: No, I am *not *trying to turn this thread into a men-bashing thread, but it is so funny as we just had a conversation in our house this morning about DH and I being polar opposites in our thought processes.


----------



## morriscsps

you have to give him points for trying and brushing the poop off of Jack's teeth. That was the drama of the day. 

Later the hubby and I had date night. very nice. movie and dinner.


----------



## Julie

My random question--I want to know why that google search button is up at the top when there is another one just inches away to the right of the front page. I asked in a pm,but have not received a response yet. Anyone else see this? If you search in it...you get mill dog advertisements for jacokennels etc. I'm not liking that. :rant: :rant:


----------



## Kathie

Yes, I saw it, too! What's up with that?


----------



## pjewel

morriscsps said:


> you have to give him points for trying and brushing the poop off of Jack's teeth. That was the drama of the day.
> 
> Later the hubby and I had date night. very nice. movie and dinner.


You had me ROFLMAO with the story. Of course it was a nice date. At least hubby got to sit next to someone without poop in her teeth. ound:


----------



## Luciledodd

Let us not start another thing about Puppy Mill ads. I went to the search engine and typed in Havanese. I got about 4 ads at the top and the rest were ref to Havanese forum. I went to one of the ads about silk dogs and it looked a lot like one of our members' web sites here on the forum. It wasn't though. Like our banner says, "Now we are talking". Lets keep it that way and ignore that which we don't like. I would have never seen the search feature if not looking for it.


----------



## Sheri

Julie said:


> My random question--I want to know why that google search button is up at the top when there is another one just inches away to the right of the front page. I asked in a pm,but have not received a response yet. Anyone else see this? If you search in it...you get mill dog advertisements for jacokennels etc. I'm not liking that. :rant: :rant:


I've seen it and just didn't check it out till your post, Julie. Yuck, I'm not liking it either. Saw ads for havs for $975, sad looking pups.

We knew it might be coming at some point, but I couldn't help but hope our forum would be different than the others run by yhe new owners.

Maybe this needs to be a new thread, not a random comment.

Sigh...


----------



## Julie

Sheri said:


> I've seen it and just didn't check it out till your post, Julie. Yuck, I'm not liking it either. Saw ads for havs for $975, sad looking pups.
> 
> We knew it might be coming at some point, but I couldn't help but hope our forum would be different than the others run by yhe new owners.
> *
> Maybe this needs to be a new thread, not a random comment*.
> 
> Sigh...


Maybe you are right....it just was so disappointing.


----------



## Kathie

Random thought - I was just looking out the window at Abby snooping around the yard with her little nose up in the air smelling the breeze. Is it me or do you all think the Havanese have the cutest little faces??? Not prejudiced or anything!


----------



## pjewel

Not only faces Kathie. I'm particularly partial to those cute havanese butts too. I love the way they carry them high and bound through the air. What brought me to the breed in the first place was when I watched on at Westminster several years ago. Its distinctive walk had me saying "what is that" as he ran the course. The audience applause and chuckles were no deterrent either.


----------



## Luciledodd

Speaking of "Butts", Rosie has one that looks like a panda bear. Two black spots on her butt cheeks looks like the eyes. Once I saw it, I can not look at her from afar without thinking Panda Bear.


----------



## Suzi

I bought maddie a sweat shirt bob rolled his eyes at me when I showed it to him. Bob was off doing chores yesterday and I had to leave. I called him to see when he was coming home. He said he would come get her and take on the rest of the chores. Bob then said get her dressed and I'll be home in awhile


----------



## pjewel

I'd love to see the sweatshirt. Cute puppy!


----------



## Luciledodd

I called Sherron to check on my girls while I was gone. It was nearly lunch time and Sherron was still at home. She said that it takes so much time to fix her hair and Rosies hair that it makes her late to work.


----------



## pjewel

ound:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Ha - great thread - random thoughts - that is the way I think - all over the place!! ound: While I think the Havanese have the cutest faces EVER, their butts are my favorite part!! And their gait, love that part too. So happy looking. And about the length of time to do their hair - it takes me longer to do Augie's than my own - and he is a boy!! ound: 
Suzi, where is that photo of the sweatshirt??


----------



## pjewel

Talking about hair, how can I keep Bailey's (very thick, heavy) hair out of his eyes without a typical top knot? Ruby will not leave a band in either boy's head long enough to say Jack Robinson. She looks at it as her latest toy and she pulls them around by it, then pulls it out. With Milo, he no longer has enough hair to put up thanks to Ms. Tish but Bailey does . . . so far. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kathie

I think someone - maybe Kara - had put a braid on both sides. Maybe the wavy hair would keep it in without a band. Does that make sense?


----------



## pjewel

I'll have to try something. Poor boy can't see.


----------



## Suzi

Okay here it is
oh darn it was raining the day I took her picture. Its red I'll try later


----------



## NelsensMG

*So... I guess I'm getting two Havanese....*

You know that saying... "You can't have just one?"

Well... We haven't even gotten our first one... but we've got another one coming. Lol.

Our first little bundle of joy is arriving at my airport tomorrow afternoon. His name is Benji and I've been looking for a girl that I would want to have breed with him in the future (after they both get their champions and all health testing is done). We found the girl recently and I've fallen in love with her!

So, we've named the male Benji, he's a Gold Sable with White Markings... Any ideas there for the AKC registration name? Like, his show name (where Benji could just be the call name)?

The female is arriving on Friday, her name is Ritzy. I think she is a Black and White Irish Pied but she has some tan markings around her feet and face, and some of the black seems to be silvering, but I'm not sure. I am also trying to figure out a show name for her, and the only one I've come up with is "Puttin' on the Ritz" LOL! I do kind of like it, but I'd like to hear your suggestions!

Here's some pictures of Ritzy:


----------



## pjewel

So the breeders are selling both dogs to you on full AKC registration? That's unusual if you haven't been in the havanese world before and don't have a breeding background. It's a *huge* responsibility to breed animals. You have to be doing it for all the right reasons. I hope you've investigated everything that's involved and are not considering this lightly.

Adorable puppy.


----------



## morriscsps

Random thought:

Do most Havs' tails fall to the right? or to the left? You know how most people are right-handed, I was wondering if dogs were the same way. Jack and my Aussie's tails both curl forward and to the right.


----------



## NelsensMG

pjewel said:


> So the breeders are selling both dogs to you on full AKC registration? That's unusual if you haven't been in the havanese world before and don't have a breeding background. It's a *huge* responsibility to breed animals. You have to be doing it for all the right reasons. I hope you've investigated everything that's involved and are not considering this lightly.
> 
> Adorable puppy.


Since my mom is paying for them she wouldn't let me get one that was attached with a co-own. Otherwise I would have, honest. That's what I'm going to do with puppies two years from now (if they achieve their championship). And no worries, I am doing it for all the right reasons and I have investigated everything that is involved. I have a breeder who lives near by me who has offered to help me in a lot of things (including handling, grooming, etc) and a professional handler who is going to train my havanese and I. You can check them out at Paws4thought.net if you'd like  Not to mention my grandmother is a groomer.

But yes, I have been researching the breed for the past year (almost) and I've tried to learn the most about them and I know that they're a big responsibility. I'm pretty confident that I'm ready 

Thank you.


----------



## Julie

morriscsps said:


> Random thought:
> 
> Do most Havs' tails fall to the right? or to the left? You know how most people are right-handed, I was wondering if dogs were the same way. Jack and my Aussie's tails both curl forward and to the right.


Great minds think alike! 
I have an old thread on here called lefty or righty....ound:

Quincy has the lefty (show side)


----------



## pjewel

NelsensMG said:


> Since my mom is paying for them she wouldn't let me get one that was attached with a co-own. Otherwise I would have, honest. That's what I'm going to do with puppies two years from now (if they achieve their championship). And no worries, I am doing it for all the right reasons and I have investigated everything that is involved. I have a breeder who lives near by me who has offered to help me in a lot of things (including handling, grooming, etc) and a professional handler who is going to train my havanese and I. You can check them out at Paws4thought.net if you'd like  Not to mention my grandmother is a groomer.
> 
> But yes, I have been researching the breed for the past year (almost) and I've tried to learn the most about them and I know that they're a big responsibility. I'm pretty confident that I'm ready
> 
> Thank you.


Lucky you, having a grandmother who is a groomer. That should come in handy.


----------



## Suzi

*Back end*

I was so happy to here some of you think their Havanese kook best from the rear. I think Maddie looks like a skunk and it is so cute. I think I have several pictures because it so much easier to take a picture from the rear. When I try the front she runs up to the camera to lick my face Were going to learn stay as soon as we learn come.


----------



## shimpli

OMG... Everything is crazy after Ache's surgery (spaying). She has way too much energy now, she seems to have forgotten SIT, DOWN, COME , she is barking a lot while in the expen and refuses to take naps in the expen. I think she is in love with the couch... ( I can understand that) I hope everything goes back to normal soon...
Just needed to relieve myself... hahaha Have a nice day, everyone.


----------



## Kathie

Sounds like Ache needs a little refresher course! After all, she's been on a vacation of sorts! Hope things get back to normal soon!

I love Maddie's white streak, too, including her legs!!!


----------



## Thumper

Kathie said:


> I think someone - maybe Kara - had put a braid on both sides. Maybe the wavy hair would keep it in without a band. Does that make sense?


Yeah, I have like french braided her hair/top knot...you have to use two and start with just the front hair and add the hair to the braid as you go to keep it laying flat on the head and out of their face..

MY DH thinks she looks like a goat when I do this, well..everyone calls her a goat when I do this, lol....but its a great way to give her full vision, even topknots sometimes obstruct her vision when the ponytail flops forward in her face..

crap..I know I have pictures of this but i can't find it...still on coffee cup numero uno....

Kara


----------



## pjewel

I have to do something since yesterday's top knot lasted about twenty minutes and was kaput.


----------



## Luciledodd

Rosiee and I are both lefties.


----------



## pjewel

Luciledodd said:


> Rosiee and I are both lefties.


ound:


----------



## Kathie

Abby and I are both lefties, too!!!


----------



## Julie

Did you know that eating too many gummy bears will make you feel all bloated and sluggish? I thought it would be a good fat free snack instead of smoking.....uhm....yeah maybe if you don't eat too many. I felt like this---->reggers:


----------



## Ellie NY

*By baby is growing up!*

Eli lost two teeth this weekend. We found one on Saturday and one on Sunday. My son asked if the tooth fairy left money for dogs too, and how we would know what Eli wanted us to buy with it. I thought that was cute.


----------



## Kathie

That is too cute!


----------



## Luciledodd

Julie did you know that artifical sweetening is deadly poison to dogs? Be careful with the gummy bears. And Oh Yes, Don't Smoke.


----------



## Julie

I didn't know that Lucile--but I love them so much.....I wasn't going to share! ound:

Now-I need to find something different. Those gummy bears swell up my tummy or feel like they do....(ugh) and the peppermint starlight mints have made sores in my mouth,I had to abandon the vitamin C drops (they were worse for sores)...and so....hmmm......I'm still thinking on it.:thumb:


----------



## Luciledodd

My little schnauzer who died in 2009 right after my grandchildren had been running around with gummy bears. The Vet said that she had gotten into something and that is the only thing I could think of. Now no candy is allowed in the house by the GC. I have been on a pop corn kick at night. I can eat a dishpan full. Rosie loves it also and eats her share. Doesn't bother her and the poop is perfect.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Julie said:


> I didn't know that Lucile--but I love them so much.....I wasn't going to share! ound:
> 
> Now-I need to find something different. Those gummy bears swell up my tummy or feel like they do....(ugh) and the peppermint starlight mints have made sores in my mouth,I had to abandon the vitamin C drops (they were worse for sores)...and so....hmmm......I'm still thinking on it.:thumb:


How about that Chex Mix stuff you can make up? My SIL sent a tub of it home with us after our visit to Mt. Yummmm, good, and if you eat it SLOWLY, piece by piece, it may satisfy you for a bit...if you like that sort of thing. At least it would add a bit of variety. I haven't looked up a recipe to see what all goes in it, so don't know if there is anything that would be harmful to dogs if they should get it or not.


----------



## Sivi

I had my little boy neutered today. He is so restless at the moment, so I gave him some pain meds. Right now, I feel so bad that I had him go through this.


----------



## pjewel

I know it feels terrible for you but by tomorrow he should be feeling a lot better. Sending hugs for both of you.


----------



## Thumper

Ellie NY said:


> Eli lost two teeth this weekend. We found one on Saturday and one on Sunday. My son asked if the tooth fairy left money for dogs too, and how we would know what Eli wanted us to buy with it. I thought that was cute.


That is adorable!!!

Oh, I so miss my kids at that age, before they figure out that their whole childhood fantasies of santa clause, tooth fairy, etc...was a sham ound:


----------



## Thumper

Sivi, sounds like a good excuse to snuggle and watch a movie or read a book. hope he feels better soon


Re: chex mix? I love that stuff, especially heavy on the rice chex..

Have you tried Popchips? They are really good and better for you than regular chips.


----------



## Suzi

Maddie is a Lefty and a righty what is that called? 
That is so cute about the two teeth The tooth farie has a lot of extra work adding puppys to her route .


----------



## motherslittlehelper

shimpli said:


> OMG... Everything is crazy after Ache's surgery (spaying). She has way too much energy now, she seems to have forgotten SIT, DOWN, COME , she is barking a lot while in the expen and refuses to take naps in the expen. I think she is in love with the couch... ( I can understand that) I hope everything goes back to normal soon...
> Just needed to relieve myself... hahaha Have a nice day, everyone.


Did you try using a onesie on her? I know I have mentioned how wonderful I think onesies are before - people are going to think I am a representative or something! Ha.........but we needed to use one for Augie as he was going for his stitches. As a side benefit, I noticed that it markedly calmed him down when he had one on. Could really see the difference when we removed it for him to go out potty.

I attended a class yesterday about Tellington Touch, or TTouch, a method used to relax dogs and relieve stress. Part of it dealt with body wraps, T shirts or Thunder shirts, to calm them. I guess the onesie acted in much the same way. Does anyone here use those techniques?? I just wanted to check it out and see what it was about and expose Augie to another new experience.

Sivi, hope your little guy feels better soon!! Man, that could be Augie sitting in the chair as a pup in your avatar!!


----------



## Grimnel

*You know those days between autumn and winter?...*

Well we think they have the best mud, anyone else got good mud?


----------



## Sivi

They do look alike. I noticed that right away. 
I hate seeing him in pain. He got his microchip, a booster flu shot and his ears plugged while he was under anesthesia. I bet he hurts all over.


----------



## Sivi

I love it.


----------



## Kathie

Poor little guy! But, I'll bet he'll be perky tomorrow!

Love the muddy puppies - so cute!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Those little imps! Showing off their mud! How cute is that??


----------



## Suzi

Welcome cute little Ritzy,
I think Puttin on the ritz is great ! Is that a round white spot on your back ? That is so cute. And you all ready stand like a champ
Cant wait to see Benji.


----------



## Sivi

I love the muddy puppies. ( Just in case someone gets the wrong idea.) 
Thanks for all the encouragement.


----------



## Grimnel

Thanks Sivi, my heart is with you, i'm not looking forward to having our little munchkins 'done', the vet says she will do them all in one go, i'm not sure if that's wise or best just to get it over and done with all of them, what does everyone think?


----------



## shimpli

All of them the same day... easier to keep them quiet together. They are gorgeous.


----------



## morriscsps

If you do get them all done at once, I definitely would go with the onesies. Could you imagine 3 coneheads!!!


----------



## morriscsps

I think Jack has hit the Terrible Twos this week. I ask him to do any of the commands he did beautifully last week. Jack just stares at me and runs the other way.

Two days in a row, he goes outside, piddles and races inside to poop in the dining room.  He has never done this before. And WHY can't he pooped that fast outside!?! Oh noooo, outside he has to wander around for five hours, circling the earth for just the right spot. The dining room - 5 seconds. The time it takes me to get from the door to the dining room.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Pixie went to the vet this morning and was sedated so that a stinky, gross retained baby tooth could be pulled. That thing just wouldn't budge. She's just fine but has been napping since I brought her home at noon. When she was gone MiG was looking for her all over the house. I think it kills them to admit they love each other.


----------



## Julie

I am sad today because a teenager from MN. came to Iowa to a town north of us and robbed and killed the clerk at the convenience store. She was my age--47. Then he drove to our town and went to the convenience store my family always goes to and robbed it and shot and killed the sweetest lady...age 61. I never knew her name till today,but talked to her every single time I stopped by. She was short,older and kinda pudgy and cute grama type and I am just outraged. I can't believe we have a murder in our town...it has to be 30+ years since there has been one...and then to have it be someone I was so fond of. So sad----so senseless and so inferiating to think a 17 yr. old puke killed 2 lovely women in 2 seperate towns (mom's,gramas etc.) and for what? Nothing. Absolutely nothing. :hurt:


----------



## morriscsps

I am so sorry. It is so senseless. I just don't understand all of the violence in our world. My brother is really upset because one of his old high school friends was gruesomely murdered last week. (Personally, I think there is something weird in the water in NH. We have the nastiest things there.) 

Hopefully, your d.a. will be able to prosecute the kid as an adult. It just isn't right. Those poor families.


----------



## Julie

On my news I see him arrested......a 17 yr. old puke and you know what he did? He laughed and smiled. There must be a special place in hell for an ash hole like that.:evil:

Oh yes-he is charged as an adult (yippee) with 2 counts of first degree murder.


----------



## morriscsps

"laughed and smiled"  It makes my heart sick.


----------



## Kathie

Oh Julie, I'm so sorry to hear about such senseless crimes, and I know it is even worse when it strikes so close to home. I just pray justice is done. Wonder if he was on drugs? Can't imagine smiling and laughing at a time like that!


----------



## Julie

Yeah--the news said the 47 yr. old lady from Algona had 11 children. That's right...11 ! Can you imagine 11 kids without a mother? I think it might be a "his,hers and ours" kinda deal (divorced and remarried) to get so many children...but still...it is horrific. The police said both women did exactly what they were trained to do...give the robber what they want...do not fight...comply with demands. Both did that and both were shot in the head. Imagine that? He killed 2 helpless women doing their jobs by shooting them in the head and the loser drives about 40 miles away to eat a McDonalds. Almost make you want to hurl. uke:

Sorry--I am just so outraged this has happened in our town where we have always felt safe and where Moms routinely work at concenience stores for little wage to help raise a family and pay their bills.


----------



## morriscsps

Random Babble of the Day:

I think the hubby gave me the flu. 

Jack refuses to do any commands or listen. He had his final distemper shot yesterday. The vet laughed and said, "Thank goodness that a dog's terrible twos only last a week."

And... 
I am preparing myself for Jack's first grooming. I am pretty sure that I will be taking a wee black dog there but returning with a dark gray dog. He is all silvery at the roots with about an inch of black at the tips. I probably can't get him in until after T-Day.


----------



## Julie

My random babble for today is :I am just blown away by the help and support with the quilt.....and the new banner and contest? AWESOME! :clap2:


----------



## Julie

:hungry:*While you are baking this Holiday season--you might want to keep this guy in mind:*:hungry:

Please join me in remembering a great icon of the entertainment community.

The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a yeast infection and trauma complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71.

Doughboy was buried in a lightly greased coffin.

Dozen of celebrities turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs. Butterworth, Hungry Jack, the California Raisins, Betty Crocker, and the Hostess Twinkies. The grave site was piled high with flours.

Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy and lovingly described Doughboy as a man who knew how much he was kneaded. Doughboy rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with turn-overs. He was considered a very smart cookie, but wasted much of his dough on half-baked schemes. Despite being a little flaky at times, he still was a crusty old man and was considered a positive roll model for millions.

Doughboy is survived by his wife Play Dough, three children: John Dough, Jane Dough, and Dosey Dough; plus they had one in the oven. He is also survived by his elderly father, Pop Tart.

The funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.

If this made you smile, please rise to the occasion and take time to pass it on and share that smile with someone else who may be having a crumby day and kneads a lift!!

*I received this in an email and just had to share for those of you who are also doughboy fans! :wink: My kitchen is doughboys and I've collected them for quite a few years. (woo-hoo) <----use your doughboy voice here ound:*


----------



## Kathie

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## morriscsps

good one!


----------



## pjewel

That is too cute Julie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Is there going to be no more dough boy??? :Cry: Has he been retired....I guess I should say killed off? I loved the dough boy. Cute obit though! 

I loved the Hamm's beer bear too, though he has been gone for a long time.....From the land of sky blue waters........


----------



## Luciledodd

I love the new banner--just noticed it when I signed on.


----------



## Julie

Having family in Washington....I remember that Hamm's bear very well. Wasn't he just as cute as ever Linda?

As near as I know-the doughboy is going to keep popping out and going whoo-hoo. :becky:
I think this was just someone's idea of a joke,because in reality(?) the doughboy had a wife and a baby,there was a grama and grampa and a dog and cat.The names above in the obit are actually inaccurate. It's kind of sick that I actually know this isn't it? :laugh:


----------



## morriscsps

YIKES!!! I was outside with Jack. He was sniffing about while I did some pooper-scooping. I heard a screech and looked up to see our two local hawks circling. Scamper-scamper back to the house. We are safe.

Of course, I grabbed Jack before he could go poop but who cares if he pooped in the house. I know that the hawks probably can't lift him but they could do some serious damage.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I Love the Thread! 

Random Babble: This makes me smile every time I take the boys walking. Jack has got it into his head that he needs to walk Dexter. I have two leashes and Jack will bite the leash close to Dexter and hang on.... and they will trot together side by side.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

HavaneseSoon said:


> I Love the Thread!
> 
> Random Babble: This makes me smile every time I take the boys walking. Jack has got it into his head that he needs to walk Dexter. I have two leashes and Jack will bite the leash close to Dexter and hang on.... and they will trot together side by side.


Ah, Linda, love the visual of that! 
How is the grooming going? Did you let them grow out or are you keeping them short?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter is growing since Summer, his hair is probably 2 inches long, but I will probably get my grooming practice on Dexter in the Spring. 

Jack is growing....Hair probably about 7-8 inches. I did cut the hair over his eyes so he could see and the belly is short. I love the Hav look on Jack!


----------



## shimpli

HavaneseSoon said:


> Dexter is growing since Summer, his hair is probably 2 inches long, but I will probably get my grooming practice on Dexter in the Spring.
> 
> Jack is growing....Hair probably about 7-8 inches. I did cut the hair over his eyes so he could see and the belly is short. I love the Hav look on Jack!


I would love to see Jack's face. I took Ache to the groomer and didn't like her face at all. I want to cut the hair over her eyes and don't touch anything else in her face but I don't know which hair to cut... ugrrr Since it is growing back it is a little crazy and I don't know what to touch and what to let grow.


----------



## Kathie

Linda, I love the new avatar! They look so cute and happy together!


----------



## morriscsps

Off to the vet's. Jack started limping this weekend. I think it is a minor shoulder sprain. So we have been carrying the pumpkin up and down the stairs and making sure he is quiet. Of course, he looks fine this morning but I can still feel a slight swelling and know Jack will be limping again by the end of the day. poor puppy.


----------



## Kathie

Poor little Jack - he's such a busy little fellow - how did he like being carried around? Hope it is not serious.


----------



## morriscsps

HA! It wasn't my fault! You always have guilt when your baby has a boo-boo. The vet believe the limp is being caused by a reaction to the vaccination site he had last week. There is a sub-dermal, sub-something, bubbleous, gel-like swelling right where he got his shot. I do remember he jerked as the vet tried to give him the shot.

who knows but it wasn't me! She gave him benadryl to reduce the swelling....  I am a little baffled by that but, okay. (How does an antihistimine reduce swelling? I guess if it counters the reaction of the vaccination, the swelling goes down.?) She said she wanted to try the Benadryl first before doing antiflammatory steroid. She doesn't like putting little dogs on steroids. 

Oh well, at least the Benadryl will make Jack sleepy and quiet.


----------



## Ellie NY

Late last week we had a terrible accident. I was walking Eli on a 16 foot retractable leash around 5 PM; it's pretty dark already. Eli trotted about 4 feet or so away from me to sniff around a tree, really not far at all. A guy riding a bicycle, who I hadn't noticed because I was watching to make sure Eli didn't put anything in his mouth, also wasn't paying attention and rode between us tangling the leash around his peddle. My feet felt rooted to the ground as I screamed "stop" repeatedly and Eli was dragged across the pavement for about 20 feet. When the bike stopped he literally flew in the air from the back right side of the bike to the front left side. Thank goodness Eli was on was a retractable leash because it gave him an opportunity to gain some speed when he felt the pull begin and time for the guy on the bike to register that my panicked screams were directed at him. Thankfully, Eli was largely unharmed except for a bruise on his back leg. The metal key chain on which his name tag and leash were attached was pulled almost open. The force it takes to do that is pretty serious. Had he been a bit smaller I'm certain his neck could have been broken. The guy tried to apologize, explaining he wasn't paying attention, but I had no time for him. His voice was like a buzzing in my ears. I just grabbed Eli and began looking him over, kissing and comforting him, as I raced to the safety of our home. To say he was totally freaked out - and me to - is an understatement. I've never seen his tail wrapped under his belly before. For a few days he would resist going outside. When I tried put him out back he would tuck his tail under his body and pace back and forth in front of the door, then scratch desperately to be let in.

When I called to tell DH about the accident I thought he would have a fit. He got just as upset as when something happens to one of the kids. When he came home he had eyes only for Eli. He picked him up, went into our bedroom (he likes to play with Eli on our bed), closed the door and cuddled with him for about 30 minutes. [I know it sounds weird but I love that DH loves Eli. He loves our children fiercely but I never thought he could love a dog - you have to know him. It just warms my heart. They're so cute when they play around.] DH insists that we pick Eli up and carry him across the street where we have a very quiet park with no foot traffic/bicycles and Eli can run around on the leash without any worry. We'll see how long that lasts.

Anyway, fast forward a few days and Eli seems to have made a full recovery, thank-goodness. I'm just so glad I have one more thing to be thankful for this year.


----------



## morriscsps

Oh my gosh! I am glad that Eli is okay! Your DH sounds like a sweetie.

I would invest in a reflective collar and vest for Eli. Then a reflective vest for the humans. AND put one of those flashing lights on his retractable leash, right where the cord attaches to the short leash.

No one will not see you then. 

http://www.niteize.com/collections/pets/products/spotlit-led-collar-light


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Pam - hope Jack's shot reaction quickly resolves itself. Poor baby!

Ellie - my heart was in my throat reading your post. Because we walk in a similar-sounding park, I could just visualize this happening. We have a wonderful path in our park that is nearly 4 miles long that surrounds a man-made lake. There are bike riders, joggers, a lot of people walking dogs. It is a great place to walk a dog and expose him to various distractions - that is where we go to work on our obedience class skills. There are big trees and a lot of squirrels - and you know dogs and squirrels. Thank you for posting your horrifying story as a heads-up to the rest of us. Some of the bike riders are very considerate and will either ring a bell as they are coming up behind you or even shout an 'on your left' a ways behind as a warning. Others, like your guy, just barrel through, not paying attention. 

I am so glad that Eli appears to have come through the experience not physically hurt. That could have ended so differently. It makes me shudder to think....


----------



## Ellie NY

morriscsps said:


> Oh my gosh! I am glad that Eli is okay! Your DH sounds like a sweetie.
> 
> I would invest in a reflective collar and vest for Eli. Then a reflective vest for the humans. AND put one of those flashing lights on his retractable leash, right where the cord attaches to the short leash.
> 
> No one will not see you then.
> 
> http://www.niteize.com/collections/pets/products/spotlit-led-collar-light


Pam - Thanks for the website link. With it getting so dark so early I will definitely invest in reflective clothing.

On another post you mentioned a onezie to wear after neuturing. We go in for this procedure in a couple of weeks and would love to have one on standby so he doesn't wear the dumb cone around his neck. I wasn't sure if you were recommending a real onezie for babies or a special one for dogs. Thanks!


----------



## Ellie NY

motherslittlehelper said:


> Others, like your guy, just barrel through, not paying attention.


In retrospect it was probably both our faults. I should have been paying closer attention to what was happening around me but I watch Eli like a hawk when we walk because he's always trying to put things in his mouth. When I did notice the biker he was between us and his face was pointed down. I remember that clearly because it flashed in my mind that surely he saw the leash and would stop. Unfortunately, he was lost in thought.

It's going to continue to get darker earlier in the day. Many of us will be taking our babies on walks 2 - 3 times after sunset. It's a good reminder to all of us that we need to remember to take added precautions for our whole families to stay safe this winter season.


----------



## Pipersmom

I'm so glad Eli is ok. This is a good reminder to keep an eye on our surroundings now that it's getting dark so early.

Is Eli still hesitant going outside?


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Ellie - I can't remember how old Eli is, but have you had him to any classes yet? If not, you may want to consider it. Augie, too, was terrible about picking up anything in his mouth. The 'leave it' command has come in so useful and has made life much easier. Of course, I have to see him going for something to use it, but at least he backs off right away when I use the command. On our vacation, I used it when I saw that he appeared to be chewing on something - it was an aspirin!, but on command he spit it out.

Forgive me for 'butting in', but saw where you asked Pam about onesies for when Eli has his neuter. People on the forum will know I am a big fan of them  as I have posted about them often enough. Yes, they are the human ones. You put them on backwards, so the front of the onesie is actually on the dog's back. Just be sure you measure his body length and get one long enough as you will probably need a larger one than you think. Also, I think the brands vary a bit in size.

I'll bet this was a wake-up call for the bike rider as well. No doubt he will be paying closer attention when he is riding!


----------



## Ellie NY

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ellie - I can't remember how old Eli is, but have you had him to any classes yet? If not, you may want to consider it. Augie, too, was terrible about picking up anything in his mouth. The 'leave it' command has come in so useful and has made life much easier. Of course, I have to see him going for something to use it, but at least he backs off right away when I use the command. On our vacation, I used it when I saw that he appeared to be chewing on something - it was an aspirin!, but on command he spit it out.
> 
> Forgive me for 'butting in', but saw where you asked Pam about onesies for when Eli has his neuter. People on the forum will know I am a big fan of them  as I have posted about them often enough. Yes, they are the human ones. You put them on backwards, so the front of the onesie is actually on the dog's back. Just be sure you measure his body length and get one long enough as you will probably need a larger one than you think. Also, I think the brands vary a bit in size.
> 
> I'll bet this was a wake-up call for the bike rider as well. No doubt he will be paying closer attention when he is riding!


Eli will be six months old on December 5. We completed a 6 week kindergarten for puppies program where we learned the basics - sit/stay, down/stay, leave it, drop it, off, etc.. He's a very inquisitive puppy and will follow the leave it command but I have to pay close attention. He doesn't yet realize not to put things in his mouth in the first place! :frusty: I've put off enrolling in the second level because of the holidays. It just too hard to find the time during the holidays but will pick up classes in January. In the meantime, I am working with him every day to reinforce what he's learned. It's hard because he's such a stubborn little guy. I can see the rebellion in his cute little face.

I got you confused with Pam. Thanks for the info on the onesies. I have a Toys R Us nearby and will find one that fits him. That's so clever!


----------



## morriscsps

Yup, human onesies. you can get a 5-pack for around $10. There are a bunch of us who like using the onesies for boo-boo protection.

I have seen different versions of the flashing lights at the pet stores.


----------



## Ellie NY

Pipersmom said:


> I'm so glad Eli is ok. This is a good reminder to keep an eye on our surroundings now that it's getting dark so early.
> 
> Is Eli still hesitant going outside?


He is definitely much more "jumpy" when he's outside. He used to be very calm about car and foot traffic but now not so much. I also noticed he's become very fearful of larger dogs when that was never the case. I honestly don't know if it's a coincidence or not but it began immediately after the accident. Maybe he thought the bike was a big dog? I'm hoping this will pass and the incident doesn't imprinted in his brain forever.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Random Babble from SW Washington: We are getting SNOW! I know - nothing new for you forum people from the northern part of the country, but we don't get it all that often. Took Augie out and he LOVED it! Good thing I had him on leash, as I think he would have been long gone chasing snowflakes! :bounce: And he got all these little ice balls in his fur that I had to melt out with the hair dryer. Don't think I would care to deal with that on a daily basis. He didn't seem to mind them at all.

This thing does not make me happy  - my washer just went belly up. Needs a new motor! It is only six years old! And because of the holiday, it won't be repaired until a week from today. Grrrrrrr.... Guess we'll get the fun of going to the laundromat - whoopeeee....NOT! I am just glad I had most of my wash caught up before it happened.  I was trying to get some new fabric washed up to start on a Christmas project when I killed it.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Retractable Leash Precautions*

Ellie.....I am so sorry that your pup was caught up in the leash. So many on the forum dislike the retractable leashes because of so much that can go wrong. Thank you for writing about your experience with your pup, every experience is a learning opportunity for everyone.

I do use a retractable leash with the boys with LOTS of caution. I like the boys to have the freedom to wander, smell, and trot around.

My precautions: while in the road

1. I am on the look out for all cars, when seen or heard, the boys are brought back to me with the command: CAR! COME! and while I am pulling in on the leash, the STAY! When car has passed I say OK, then they are free to run. I have not have an experience with a bicycle....bikes are very quiet.

2. I walk in the middle of the road when the boys want to walk (trot) the road.... the cars can see me and they haven't run me over yet! I live on a quiet street, but many cars come and go from the neighborhood (busier at times).

3. When the boys try to RLH and wrestle with each other while on leashes, I shout NO! And, stop immediately, when they have settled down, we continue walking. This can be a stop and go thing at times...

4. I do not use the retractable leashes at night in the road, we are always in the yard at darkness.

5. It is very important you know where the line of the leash is at all times (I have two dogs)...it is a learning experience and you have to be quick to untangle at times.

6. The boys love to smell stuff but if they are smelling something too long while exploring, the LEAVE IT command comes in handy and we keep on walking.

7. GO AROUND is a command I am teaching Jack, Dexter already knows this command. This is when they have gone around a mailbox or sign the wrong way.

8. Retractable leashes can be very dangerous if you do not use EXTREME caution... the leashes can burn your hands, you can get tangled up in the leash, the pups can dart out when leash is open when the leash is not locked, the pups can tangle up their legs or other dog's legs, they can run ahead when leash is open.

Which brings me to me next caution.....WOE!

Accidents happen, I am so happy your pup is ok, we learn from our experiences. Hugs to you and your pup. Thank you so much for sharing your story.


----------



## Kathie

So sorry to hear about Eli's bicycle incident - I know that was scary for both of you! I use a retractable leash, too, because we live in a very small and quiet neighborhood. So far our only problems have been nearly rope-burning people's legs so I am very careful around people. If I stop to talk in the summer (bare legs) then I shorten the leash to be safe. I'm glad Eli is okay and hope that his memory of it won't last for long.


----------



## Grimnel

LOL - we took the triplets down to our pet store at the weekend, i needed to size up a winter coat for pixie as she is so small (& small is too big), hubby walked off to another store to pick up a Christmas gift for our son so i said i would meet him outside the pet store then we would go in together. I had to walk about 30 meters from the car to the store, shouldn't have taken long at all....except i got stopped 6 times by different people wanted to stroke the pups and know all about them and got offers to buy tem....what?!!!! Not in a million years hahaha.


----------



## Luciledodd

I took Rosie out to potty at the office today--we have finally got the idea to tell me when she needs to go and she doesn't use the pads anymore. Anyway, I didn't put on the harness and leash. Big Mistake. The City library is next door to us and some dumb woman saw Rosie and starting calling her. The woman was standing in the middle of the parking lot. Course Rosie started over to her and I started screaming no Rosie and the woman kept calling the cute little dog. Finally I screamed STOP and Rosie did and laid down. I went and picked her up and the woman started to come over in our side yard to see the "cute little dog". I just ignored her and went back into the office. Rosie could have been run over by all the traffic at the library--why on earth would someone call another's dog, especially out in the traffic? Guess I will have to use the harness and leash at all times.


----------



## waybrook

Why do I laugh when Panda does it - but would have scolded my child if he'd done the same thing????


----------



## Thumper

Yikes, Ellie..that's rough. I'm sorry to hear about the accident. :grouphug:
They *do* eventually get over the trauma, but it takes some time and maybe some treats to help build a better association with what they fear.

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese

Julie said:


> My random question--I want to know why that google search button is up at the top when there is another one just inches away to the right of the front page. I asked in a pm,but have not received a response yet. Anyone else see this? If you search in it...you get mill dog advertisements for jacokennels etc. I'm not liking that. :rant: :rant:


After all these years I'm still a forum ditz and just click on new posts. I haven't seen it but you all are so awesome at teaching people what to look for. 
You are all the most informed pet people I've ever seen and it's awesome! People can learn so much here
:clap2:


----------



## JASHavanese

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie could have been run over by all the traffic at the library--why on earth would someone call another's dog, especially out in the traffic? Guess I will have to use the harness and leash at all times.


Wow that woman is lucky she didn't do that to me. You might want to talk to her when you're calm and let her understand the damage she could have done.
So much can happen&#8230;a leash is a good idea. A show lead is easy to slip on and take off


----------



## Luciledodd

I normally would have; but I have quit smoking and have promised myself that I wouldn't go off on anyone. And, the heart thing, I was afraid to get upset. Totally not like me at all.


----------



## morriscsps

Some people are so stupid around dogs. You should have yelled at her.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Luciledodd said:


> I normally would have; but I have quit smoking and have promised myself that I wouldn't go off on anyone. And, the heart thing, I was afraid to get upset. Totally not like me at all.


I would think (unless that woman is *totally* without a brain) that doing what you did, picking Rosie up and not acknowledging the woman at all, would have gotten your message across, especially after you had yelled for Rosie to stop. Who knows though.....people do the dumbest things.......just glad Rosie listened to you and she didn't get hurt.


----------



## pjewel

I don't know how I missed the Eli story, but I did. Your story made me gasp. I can't imagine your terror and his as it happened. There is so much danger out there. The more aware we are of the possibilities, the easier it is to try to avoid them. Thank God he's okay.

I loved your description of your hubby's reaction. Priceless.


----------



## morriscsps

sigh.... there he goes again...

Jack is barking at his reflection..... again. At least, this time it is the sliding glass door. It isn't as embarassing as when he barks at the scary dog in his bowl.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

morriscsps said:


> sigh.... there he goes again...
> 
> Jack is barking at his reflection..... again. At least, this time it is the sliding glass door. It isn't as embarassing as when he barks at the scary dog in his bowl.


Scary dog in his bowl - LOL!

Augie is not much of a barker, but he will bark at the sliding glass door at night when he sees his reflection. Or I think that is what he is seeing. We have raccoons and a lot of cats in the neighborhood too, so maybe I should give him the benefit of the doubt. Doesn't do it when he sees himself in the mirror.


----------



## morriscsps

the scary dog in his bowl is back.


----------



## Lilly'sMom

While doing some redecorating I had a mirror propped up on the floor across from my bed. Lilly was barking at her reflection until she moved away from the mirror. She was so confused as to where the "other Lilly" had gone. She was growling and looking under the bed looking for "herself" for a good half hour.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

We have full length mirrors in our bathroom and Sophie used to bark at herself, but now when I hold her up she licks her reflection. She still runs back and forth, looking at herself. They say dogs cannot understand the concept of reflection, but I think Sophie knows it is me and her. Don't you wonder what they are thinking?


----------



## morriscsps

Blech! Mr. Poop-eater is back. :frusty::brushteeth: We went 3 weeks without him doing that. 

*DING* 
A lightbulb just clicked on in mid-reply. In another thread, we were discussing growth spurts and I said that I thought Jack was having one. Maybe he is hungry and needs a little food for a couple of days. I'll try that!!!


----------



## morriscsps

I swear there are days that I feel as if I am walking a RABBIT instead of a dog. 

- boing boing boing *Ooo! a leaf!* pounce boing boing boing- 

And he does it all on a loose leash with no pulling.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Yes, Pam, it is like they are on a pogo stick right beside you!  People will drive by us on our walks and I see them pointing and laughing. I have kind of gotten used to it and don't even realize he is doing it because, as you say, it is on loose leash. Man, how I love this breed!!!

It does make our Rally class somewhat interesting, however, trying to get him to stay on all fours!


----------



## Suzi

I have a small maybe 15 x 15 inch wicker table. I found maddie just sitting on it this morning It is about 20" tall

I think I see her first smile do you?​


----------



## morriscsps

She looks very pleased with herself. Love it!


----------



## Julie

Today was a day that I had a terrible typo and something went from persevered to pervert and I was telling my friend about it and laughing so hard.....she asked me....Julie,are you crying? Yep-I was! :thumb:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

*Liver Treats*

I made liver treats for the boys today! They are waiting anxiously to taste them. First time making them. They love them!


----------



## Velma

*where did they go?*

DH likes to watch hunting programs...lots of hunting programs! :yawn: One evening, he was watching one about hunting coyotes. The hunters use a call that sounds like a coyote howling. Well, of course, Banjo started barking. At first, he couldn't figure out where it was coming from. He barked into the air for several minutes and then figured out it was coming from the TV and started barking at it. 
Then he went BEHIND the TV to try to find those howling critters (that was funny), couldn't find them, barked some more and then went to the window and started barking out the window. Well, by that time, we were rolling!!! ound:

He's also done the same thing when I'm watching and listening to something on my laptop. He'll bark at the laptop and then look behind it to see if he can find what's making the noise.

He's just too funny!...makes my day! :kiss:


----------



## dodrop82

Good thread! I was looking for someplace to babble! I had found a breeder 2 1/2 years ago (when I first was looking for a puppy) who lives fairly close to me. She had a batch of pups at the time and she had the best web site ever! She had ultrasound pics of the pups...a weekly log of what Momma was experiencing, then when the pups were born, weekly pics of the babies! I wanted one of her pups sooooooo bad, but didn't have permission to get a dog then yet, so it didn't happen. 

Well, of course I still keep an eye on them, and they haven't had any more litters...until yesterday!!!!!!! Again, I want one sooooo bad!!!!!! The bad news is both parents are champions...two of the last batch of pups are champions now, and I bet the price tag is extremely large!!! They had 7 babies and only 3 are still available...I keep bringing them up to Chris (hinting, I guess you'd say, as he'd have to fork over the dough!) and he's not giving me the go ahead!!! I keep going to the application page, looking it over, thinking I should fill it out, find out the price, then worry about what to do from there. But then I exit the app. without doing it. I'm really freaking out! 

I was hoping those pups would be born today, cause today was Chris's birthday! I had told him, that would be a sign that one of them was meant for him! Well that didn't pan out! Dang it! Anyway, there's my babble. Thanks for letting me vent! Now I gotta go back and look at thier pictures again!!! (I really am obsessing!)


----------



## morriscsps

We need the link!!!! itty-bitty puppy pics! My mom did something similar when her cat had kittens. great fun to watch them develope.


----------



## dodrop82

Oh, It's even better then that! They also keep a web cam on the during the day! Last time, I kept their web cam up on my boyfriends computer all day, and whenever I wasn't busy, I was checking on the puppies. I see they already got it set up again this time! OK, it's KandLKidz.com but don't steal my puppies!!!!! Actually since I don't suppose I'll actually get to have one, I suppose you can steal them....but Oh my God I want one sooooo bad, I feel weepy!!!!


----------



## shiggins

Random babble is a great thing ..Just yesterday I was looking on cafepress.com at Havanese items. I told my duaghter who is 19 and in college that they have a shirt that says my brother is a Havanese..she said...I quote.. people will ask me what that is and I will have to tell them the dog my mother loves more than me..lmao. My family thinks im obsessed with him (Barkley). Told them I had empty nest when my daughter went to college and I filled the void with my little Havanese. I also own 2 rotties and they just love him, Barkley has taught them how to play like a puppy again.


----------



## Suzi

Stacey I went to the kandlkidz web site and could not find the cute puppy pictures. Sounds like we are in the same boat wanting another Havanese. :ranger: Did you fill out the form to find out how much yet.? I guess $1,600.


----------



## dodrop82

Suzi, Did you see the picture of the litter? Right under it, it say Click here for our puppy page. After you do so, scroll down and you'll see 2 pics of each new pup on their birthday. I haven't filled out the application, but I sent them an email to tell them the puppy-cam doesnt' work for me, nor does the slide show, and I asked if they could give me an idea as to what the pups would cost. Golly, ya think $1600? I was fearing like $2000+....we'll see if they'll let me know....


----------



## shiggins

Hello, Im hooked on Havanese. I am the proud owner of Barkley Bean who joined our brood in March. My family thinks im obsessed with him, look at him I cant help it. Plus I was having a bit of empty nest since my daughter went off to college last year..he fills my void. I also own 2 rotties, who love him to death, he taught them how to act like puppies again. I showed my daughter a shirt on a website (cafepress.com) that has lots of hav items. It said my brother is a havanese. She said..I quote...people will ask me what that is and I will have to tell them the dog my mother loves more than me. Sorry about the pictures I put a album on with his pictures but figure out how to post them to show on my posts.


----------



## morriscsps

I win the Evil Owner Award! 

I put some kibble in Jack's favorite toy - the 2 liter soda bottle. BWahahahaha! It has occupied him for the last half hour.


----------



## Suzi

dodrop82 said:


> Oh, It's even better then that! They also keep a web cam on the during the day! Last time, I kept their web cam up on my boyfriends computer all day, and whenever I wasn't busy, I was checking on the puppies. I see they already got it set up again this time! OK, it's KandLKidz.com but don't steal my puppies!!!!! Actually since I don't suppose I'll actually get to have one, I suppose you can steal them....but Oh my God I want one sooooo bad, I feel weepy!!!!


 I finally found the right site. Oh my gosh I have never seen such small little baby's. That mother really looked like she was prepped for delivery. I would like a white one only if it has lots of hair and smiles. He or she could have some black like the one in the litter although I want the face to be mostly light so I can see the eyes. If it was my first Havanese I would pick #4 .
You have got to get your boyfriend to look at some pictures of a 10 week old . I got lucky and my guy is a sucker for a puppy he keeps telling me every day" I should have known better never take me to a litter of puppy's" I think I would have to save up for the next one and just bring it home and he would fall in love.


----------



## dodrop82

I think I need to fill out an app.! I still don't know where the money's coming from, but I'll figure it out. I think they're all gorgeous and don't really care which one I get, and don't care if it's a boy or a girl, cause I believe I'll only get the one I'm meant to have...and maybe that's none of these pups...we shall see! Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## Suzi

Good luck! I would have a hard time picking a puppy so young did you say only 3 are left out of seven and that they are only about a week old? I'll go look again


----------



## dodrop82

I won't get to do much picking...She says she decides at 8-9 weeks which will be show dog picks, and the others will be pet, and yes, 4 are already spoken for, so those 4 people will get their pick before me. So you see, there won't be much pickin to do, and not for a long time yet! And that's IF my apps approved.....


----------



## Suzi

Did you get to talk to her? Or is it a on line application? I'm so excited for you I know you are going to get one of those darling little baby's. Now to work more on your friend:cheer2: She should be posting another set of pictures. After looking at the mom I think I would like one of the white boys. She is a real white color.And I think I saw a picture of her smiling.
Does the Breeder live close?


----------



## dodrop82

I emailed her to explain my delema to her in an attempt to try and figure out what to do. The applications are on the adoption page, I think. She suggested if I seriously wanted a puppy, I fill one out. I will tomorrow after I go Christmas shopping with my Mom...She (KandL Kidz) is about an hour and a half from where I live, so I could even go visited the babies!!!!!!! Golly Gee!!! I sure do hope it all works out!!!


----------



## Suzi

I visited your profile pictures and I think I counted three dogs were they just visiting???? If not hey you will not be the only one on this forum with four.
I hope you can sleep tonight Have sweet puppy dreams:clap2::llama::cheer2:
Now I think Puppy #4


----------



## HavaneseSoon

When Dexter was a puppy....empty bottles were the most favorite of all the toys. Please remove the lids before letting them play with the bottles.


----------



## dodrop82

No, I only have Yogi. My Mom has 2 Cockers and my son has a boxer. They are Yogi's best friends, but they don't play on her level. She might get 5 minutes of play out of one of the cockers, and the boxer is 6 months old and BIG and plays wayyyyy too hard for her. That is one of the reasons we would like to get her a friend, someone who's idea of fun matches her own.


----------



## Luciledodd

Change of subject, but has anyone seen the dog crate in the Frontgate Catalog? It is wood with a bed and window shades at only $600. I can't afford it maybe some of you can--the ultimate dog crate. My Rosie probably wouldn't get in it if I could afford it; but Josie Wales the outlaw Kitty would probably love it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Ok, this probably needs to be in a thread called TOTALLY random babble :biggrin1: My SIL sent me this photo after their Thanksgiving gathering. This is where I went to grade school from fourth through seventh grades. This was a one-room school house - a single teacher taught all eight grades. The little front part is a porch and the part behind that and to the right of the main school building was where the teacher lived. There were outhouses directly to the left of the school. We did get inside bathrooms downstairs a bit later - with a shower for the teacher even! To the right and down a little hill was a barn. Three brothers from one family rode their horses to school and they stayed in the barn during the day. I hate seeing it in this condition. OK, now you KNOW I am old as dirt!


----------



## Kathie

Lucile, I looked up the dog crate - what a luxury! Abby wouldn't go in it if it was lined in mink! She won't even sleep in a dog bed unless it's up on the bed with me! 

Linda, I went to a little one-room school house in the first grade - only one class there, though. We had a wood stove, too. The next year everyone went to a brand new modern brick school. We have lots of stories about that year that my mother used to love to tell!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I went to a two room country school for first through third grades. There was the 'little' room (1st-4th) and the 'big' room (5th-8th). There was even a gym with a wall between the gym and the teacher quarters. The wall could be dropped and used as a stage for Christmas programs, etc. At one time, there was even a high school upstairs. My parents moved us to the one-room school because there was a bus that could take us instead of them having to drive us. When my SIL sent this photo, I was flooded with memories. We usually played organized games at recess - baseball, kick the can, red rover, etc. In the winter, we made snow forts and had snowball fights. It really wasn't a bad way to be raised. We were sure in shape physically!


----------



## morriscsps

http://www.frontgate.com/jump.jsp?itemType=CATEGORY&itemID=5919&path=1,2,5873,5875,5919

I love how they refer to them as "residences". lol!

My brother-in-law is a carpenter and is making us a table that fits over the top of Jack's crate. It is almost done. I am very excited. Jack's crate is where we used to have an entry table and I really miss it.


----------



## morriscsps

motherslittlehelper said:


> I went to a two room country school for first through third grades. There was the 'little' room (1st-4th) and the 'big' room (5th-8th).


My grandmother taught at a school like that when I was younger. She was the 1st-4th grade teacher. She used to have the best art projects! We were her guinea pigs.


----------



## Luciledodd

I never got the pleasure of a one-room school, but did have the wood stoves in each room. I was considered a "city" girl because the school bus ran out as far as my house. But my cousins lived way out and still the County bus would come by, so they got on and road for an hour and half and stopped off at all the other little county schools--two of which were just one room. My cousins were considered "stuck-up country folk" because they went to the school in town with me.Before I quit school in the tenth grade, the little County schools were gone. The only ones left were in the towns and luckily mine was in the biggest town.


----------



## Suzi

Linda what a neat picture! I bet it would bring back a lot of memories. Where did you grow up at? I would have loved to ride a horse to school. LOL


----------



## Julie

Seeing your schoolhouse picture----reminds me of this:

My Dad bought a farm and I moved in with my Dad after my parents divorced -- anyway--that doesn't matter,but Dad's farm was really cool. It had a one room school house on it that Dad used for a shop and behind the school house was an old cemetary. It had not been maintained for years and years. Our horses were in the field surrounding the schoolhouse and cemetary.....after they had ate down the pasture--I insisted Dad help me raise the headstones up that had been knocked down for a long long time and some times I even decorated all the tombstones with flowers that I had picked. Our family farm was just down the road about 1/4th mile and Grama's house another 1/4th mile south.....anyway.....come to find out, my Grampa had a brother buried there and another infant of his mother. Small world.....


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Suzi said:


> Linda what a neat picture! I bet it would bring back a lot of memories. Where did you grow up at? I would have loved to ride a horse to school. LOL


It was in central Montana. One day, the horse of one of the boys ran away with him and he came tearing into the school yard yelling. It did stop when he came to a fence. Another time, an aggressive antelope came into the school yard and trapped someone in the outhouse. The game warden figured it must have been someone's pet at one time. We lived not far from an old ghost gold-mining town where there was a cemetery and we would walk through reading the old headstones. Lots of babies and kids. That was sad. Not sure what is left of the old town as another gold mining company came in and started mining again after I grew up and moved away. Pretty much raped the mountainside. It was so much fun when we were kids to walk through the ruins of the old town.


----------



## Sivi

*Finally clean!*

I gave my 6 month old puppy Oscar a bath today, and while I was in the process, realized that what I thought was shampoo was in fact conditioner. So, I used some mild shampoo I had on hand, I was amazed how much dirt came off this little boy. What I thought was a tan and black Havanese is in fact a black and white Havanese


----------



## Suzi

Oscar looks so clean. I do that in the shower by mistake on my own hair
Oscar needs his picture in the puppys born in 2010 trend. Maddie thinks he is so cute! and would love to see him in the slide show I am putting together.


----------



## rokipiki

My cousin spent three days with me and Roki as guest. When she came I geve her a towel and she went to have a shower. When she came out she said that I have the most perfect shampoo and conditioner. Since I do not use conditioner i soon realized that she used Roki's Chris Christensen Day to day collection. I told her that she used doggie shampoo and conditioner and she said that no matter what those products are great for human hair too. Next day I went to work for two hour and left her with Roki at home. When I came home she was watching TV and drinking a glass of beer. She asked me if I have some more of those wonderfull cookies with liver and bacon flavour. They match beer perfectly, she said and Roki likes them very much. Those were Roki's biscuits (German product- really very tasty). Third day I gave her a tour explaining what belongs to Roki. The result was that she asked me to taste his dry beef salami wich smells so good. Her conclusion was that dog stuff is really good, sometimes better than human stuff!


----------



## morriscsps

lol!! too funny! I don't think I would be tasting any of my dogs' treats. Liver? blech!


----------



## galaxie

haha - that is HILARIOUS about your cousin! She sounds like Tim. He samples all of the doggy food and treats, as long as it doesn't have any pig products in it. It's pretty hilarious!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Wow, Linda that is an amazing picture. I am sure it brought back a lot of memories.

Rokipiki-your story is hilarious. I am sure the hair care products are probably better than most for humans and the liver/bacon treats do not sound yummy to me!


----------



## dodrop82

OMG, I gotta babble again! I picked up some OT this week, so I just got home from work a little bit ago. Chris was telling me that Yogi has something she's obsessing on, out at the end of her run, outside the sliding glass door. He said "I don't know what it is, cause she leaves it out there, but I get the feeling it's something dead!" (For some reason, I guess I didn't believe that) Soon, Yogi is whining at the door. Chris says "She wants to get back to that thing out there." So I said "Yogi, go get it and bring it to Mom so I can throw it away. It's yucky! Go get it." I tied Yogi out on her cable system. She ran out to the end of her run, got 'it', and ran back to the house. I open the door, and in she ran. I grabbed 'it' out of her mouth, screamed, and whipped it back out the door, slamming the door behind it! I ran to the bathroom, as horrified sounds kept busting out of me, and began washing my hands. Chris follows, saying 'WHAT?!" It was a CHIPMUNK! DEAD! Horrifying on soo many levels to me, cause I love the chipmunks that frollick and play all summer. So having a dead one in my hand, that came from Yogi's mouth, is just all so horrifying! And I'm sure Yogi was thrilled as she had gotten the illusive critter she stalked all summer. And the other day, I saw a chipmunk out running around in the snow, and I said "Why is there a chipmunk in the snow?!!! There must be something wrong with it!!! Now it's dead....I'm so sad.....
(I put it in a bag, and disposed of it)


----------



## morriscsps

EWW! EWW! Dogs and dead things... Eww!

A poor little chickadee must have hit our sliding door and I didn't see it until Jack was nosing its little body. I felt bad about using the pooper scooper but I wasn't going to touch it. Ewww.. Luckily, the kids weren't home to see me crying over a little bird. sniffle... I love chickadees. 

Sometimes I dislike the Circle of Life.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

AAACK, Stacey! Did you wash Yogi's mouth out with bleach?? (I am kidding!!) But yuck!

Pam, I hate seeing dead birds too. I found one not long ago, a scrub jay, on the porch of my shed. It had feathers in its mouth, so I don't know if it had been preening and a cat got it or what. I wrapped it in cloth and dug a hole under the pine tree and buried it. I have bird baths all around my yard, and the dang neighborhood cats sit, waiting to catch one. And I do find a lot of bird remains, mostly feathers and sometimes a few bones under trees, when I am gardening. Our neighborhood has so many cats. I have cleaned the plants from around the bird baths so that the cats have a harder time hiding.


----------



## Sissygirl

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ha - great thread - random thoughts - that is the way I think - all over the place!! ound: While I think the Havanese have the cutest faces EVER, their butts are my favorite part!! And their gait, love that part too. So happy looking. And about the length of time to do their hair - it takes me longer to do Augie's than my own - and he is a boy!! ound:
> Suzi, where is that photo of the sweatshirt??


Here is my random thought:

Everytime I see "motherslittlehelper" I always laugh because my DH plays the guitar and he plays some of the rolling stones songs and one of them is
"motherslittlehelper" - it cracks me up!!!


----------



## Julie

I need to babble tonight....so Lacy is finally home from college for Christmas break. She came in and her junk is all over my house! 

Then --we have waited 2 years to get Robbie in to a specialist hospital for a formal diagnosis and his appointment is Monday am. It is almost a 4 hour drive one way...this afternoon should of been a time for Lacy to settle and give us some time together to catch up-------------------:nono: Hubby was called out on emergency turbines that were down,and Robbie is now sick and throwing up all over! uke:
Lacy is now hiding in her room (to keep from getting  ) and I have been through every sheet and blanket (almost that I own w/ Robbie)...............................so.......................what do you think the chances are of all 3 of us (Lacy,Robbie and I ) being able to make this appointment? I suspect Robbie will take his turn and pass it on to Lacy and I. :frusty:

My hands are almost bleeding from disinfectants! ugh......


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Sissygirl said:


> Here is my random thought:
> 
> Everytime I see "motherslittlehelper" I always laugh because my DH plays the guitar and he plays some of the rolling stones songs and one of them is
> "motherslittlehelper" - it cracks me up!!!


Ha - you GOT it - that is where it came from - one of my favorite bands - back in college days! Combined with my love for my little 'helper', Augie 

Julie - sounds like you are having the day from he--. Bummer - So sorry to hear it. :hug: Hope it improves from here on in and you can enjoy your visit with your daughter and get to Robbie's appointment and that the rest of you don't get ill.


----------



## dodrop82

Jules, do you want me to come over there and whip everybody in shape? Where you goin'? Iowa City or Rochester? I think everyone's gonna be fine by Monday! Don't give into it! Stay positive! I'm more worried about the weather fighting you! Good Luck, Hon!


----------



## Sissygirl

motherslittlehelper said:


> Ha - you GOT it - that is where it came from - one of my favorite bands - back in college days! Combined with my love for my little 'helper', Augie


lololololoound:ound:


----------



## Sissygirl

rokipiki said:


> My cousin spent three days with me and Roki as guest. When she came I geve her a towel and she went to have a shower. When she came out she said that I have the most perfect shampoo and conditioner. Since I do not use conditioner i soon realized that she used Roki's Chris Christensen Day to day collection. I told her that she used doggie shampoo and conditioner and she said that no matter what those products are great for human hair too. Next day I went to work for two hour and left her with Roki at home. When I came home she was watching TV and drinking a glass of beer. She asked me if I have some more of those wonderfull cookies with liver and bacon flavour. They match beer perfectly, she said and Roki likes them very much. Those were Roki's biscuits (German product- really very tasty). Third day I gave her a tour explaining what belongs to Roki. The result was that she asked me to taste his dry beef salami wich smells so good. Her conclusion was that dog stuff is really good, sometimes better than human stuff!


Too funnyound:ound:

This thread is making me laugh!!


----------



## morriscsps

Grrr.... my eldest's idea of walking Jack: go to the bottom of the steps; stand there while Jack desperately pulls and tugs because he wants to go to his regular potty area; Jack gives up and pees; and Ian drags him back into the house, claiming that Jack is done. Grrr.....

I am surprised that any kid lives past the age of 12. At this rate, Ian isn't going to make it to 13.


----------



## Julie

dodrop82 said:


> Jules, do you want me to come over there and whip everybody in shape? Where you goin'? Iowa City or Rochester? I think everyone's gonna be fine by Monday! Don't give into it! Stay positive! I'm more worried about the weather fighting you! Good Luck, Hon!


Robbie was at Rochester over and over again when he was younger. This time is Iowa City. So far-we seem fine and Robbie seems better. Hopefully it was a fluke.

UH-OH......Now you are making me think I had better start studying the weather channel.:smow:


----------



## dodrop82

Julie....Did you make it to the appointment? And more importantly, have you made it back home safely???!!!!


----------



## morriscsps

:smow:Ahh, now I get it. Snowballing. Jack's daily walk in his first snow demonstrated why everyone put little coats on their furbabies. Getting snowballs off his chest hair is a pain.


----------



## Julie

dodrop82 said:


> Julie....Did you make it to the appointment? And more importantly, have you made it back home safely???!!!!


Thanks for asking! :hug:
We made it! No one --> uke:
And the freezing rain/ice covered roads north of DM were not as bad when we got to them. At times it was a bit hairy and took us an extra hour to get home,but we made it! I think you guys in the east got it worse. Mom is in Illinois 1 1/2 hours past the quads,and the further east they went,the more snow and slicker it got for them. I am tired of ----> :smow:


----------



## morriscsps

Uh-oh.... Nessie ate the WHOLE gingerbread house. She is a very unhappy Aussie. The vet said not to induce vomitting. It should pass.... 

silly doggie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Augie and I just got back from a 2+ mile walk. Finally, a sunny day, blue skies, no rain and a comfortable 36 degrees! It was absolutely glorious!!  All kinds of smells along the way for Augie to sniff! Husband is out mowing the grass! Well, the part that isn't too soggy, at least. Spring must be right around the corner, right?


----------



## dodrop82

Sounds glorious! Chris said he and Yogi went downtown and walked along the river yesterday. We've got the warm temps, but no sunshine! Dreary and foggy! Chris said Yogi had to make lotsa stops to smell the yellow snow! Aaaccckkkky! Gross girl! I AM smelling the spring thaw in the air!!!! I get my new pup in about a month (and a half), then 2 more weeks til March....once ya hit March, it's all downhill!


----------



## Kathie

Now, Linda, I don't consider 36 degrees warm.....lol It has been cold here, too, but it is supposed to be in mid-70's tomorrow and I think Abby & I will be taking a walk! She has been missing them for quite a while - going to the mailbox and back doesn't cut it!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Kathie - with the sun on us, it really didn't feel that cool. It has been so cloudy and rainy and dreary here - I was just so thrilled to see SUN! Augie loves it when it is cooler, like a lot of the Havs on the forum seem to prefer. In the summer, it usually doesn't get terribly warm here, but I have to be sure to get him out in the mornings before it heats up at all as he doesn't like the heat. We haven't been walking as much lately either and he was anxious to go. He is a tired boy tonight. We didn't totally tear it up today - we worked on a few of our Rally moves and I let him sniff and explore a bit.


----------



## Kathie

Abby & I took a short (and I do mean short!) walk with my dad this afternoon - beautiful weather but Daddy's lungs are not good so he was worn out walking three houses away! I think Abby could have gone on forever!

My random rant: I just spent an hour trying to resize a few pictures for the "begging" thread and got so frustrated I finally gave up! Am I the only technically challenged person on this forum? This is why I never post pictures!


----------



## Luciledodd

Kathie, I am the other technically challenged one. I got this wonderful camera for Christmas and haven't used it yet. It takes video and everything; but I don't know how to get it in the computor. Have to wait for Sherron to come back to show me how.


----------



## Kathie

I'm sticking to my point & shoot! I had enough trouble when I got my new laptop and had to learn to use windows 7 for loading my pictures on the computer. I can get them downloaded now but still don't know all the ins & outs of using the program! I need someone who has Windows 7 to sit down with me and give me step by step instruction!

Maybe you can learn some of that when you're recuperating from your surgery!


----------



## Luciledodd

That is the plan. I have a new lap-top and new camera and smart children. Surely they can teach me some new tricks.


----------



## Kathie

Luciledodd said:


> That is the plan. I have a new lap-top and new camera and smart children. Surely they can teach me some new tricks.


Perfect combination!!!


----------



## Julie

My random babble for the day-

Have you ever been so overwhelmed by a group of doctors telling you way too much advice all at once that it seems so unsurmountable that you don't really want to do any of it?

Also-why is it that people always trust doctors and everything they say,when many of us know first hand how really really "off" they can be? They don't always have it right,so if you feel it isn't correct,do you do it anyway?


----------



## dodrop82

Golly, Julie......I guess ya gotta follow your heart.....and pray for the best....wish I could help in some way! Good luck finding the answers! I'll keep ya'll in my prayers! XXXXOOOO!


----------



## Julie

Kathie said:


> My random rant: I just spent an hour trying to resize a few pictures for the "begging" thread and got so frustrated I finally gave up! Am I the only technically challenged person on this forum? This is why I never post pictures!


I am not computer savvy either--but I can shrink pictures to post! Here is how I do it.....

I put my photos in the computer and you know where your file is with them in. I move the ones I want to post to my desktop because it is easier to find them that way. Then I go to shrinkpictures.com and upload one and shrink it and re-name it.It will say download this picture now after shrinking--and I right click on it and save it on my desktop. I delete the big one and do another etc.so I don't lose track of where and which one I have done.

In the shrinkpictures --I always click on 600 and "best" quality.

Remember you can upload up to 5 pictures at a time on here in a single post...so usually I have 2 or 3 pix to share at one time. The thing about posting them here-----you must go into manage attachments and browse to find it (for me-on my desktop) and then after it is there click "upload". Then I usually always preview it to make sure I have it correct.

Hope this helps Kathie!


----------



## morriscsps

Julie said:


> My random babble for the day-
> 
> Have you ever been so overwhelmed by a group of doctors telling you way too much advice all at once that it seems so unsurmountable that you don't really want to do any of it?


I hate it when they use the big medical words which you can't spell or remember two seconds later. I swear the next time I go to a doc, I am bringing a notebook and make him write it down LEGIBLY!

Same thing for prescriptions. I hurt my knee once and got 3 presciptions - pain, anti-flammatory & who knows what else. The pharmacy gave me the generic versions which names didn't match what he told me. ACK!

I am an intelligent person, I swear. College degree and everything. Why does the doctor baffle me? sigh...


----------



## TrishK

Julie said:


> I am not computer savvy either--but I can shrink pictures to post! Here is how I do it.....
> 
> I put my photos in the computer and you know where your file is with them in. I move the ones I want to post to my desktop because it is easier to find them that way. Then I go to shrinkpictures.com and upload one and shrink it and re-name it.It will say download this picture now after shrinking--and I right click on it and save it on my desktop. I delete the big one and do another etc.so I don't lose track of where and which one I have done.
> 
> In the shrinkpictures --I always click on 600 and "best" quality.
> 
> Remember you can upload up to 5 pictures at a time on here in a single post...so usually I have 2 or 3 pix to share at one time. The thing about posting them here-----you must go into manage attachments and browse to find it (for me-on my desktop) and then after it is there click "upload". Then I usually always preview it to make sure I have it correct.
> 
> Hope this helps Kathie!


Another way to resize pics is by using microsoft office picture manager which if you have windows and office should be on your computer (i know nothing about Mac). at the top there will be a spot that says edit pics. click it and it will open more options down the side of the picture and one of them is to resize, click resize and you can then choose if you want a specific size or a percentage of the original size, click ok. save the new picture and youre done.


----------



## Kathie

Thanks for all the suggestions, guys! As you can see in my "Grandchildren" thread I FINALLY figured it out! I have Windows 7 and the answer has been there all along it just finally clicked in my feeble brain! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Suzi

It took me forever to learn how to take a picture , put it in my computer, size it down ect ect. I had even more problems learning how to do videos , 
Then Heather wanted better quality pictures for the calender I had to get my book out and figure all that out. Now I have to get my Book back out to reset it back to the smaller size:frusty: 
For about a year all my pictures were going to three different places in my computer. It was a really old one windows 85 it would take for ever to go from one thing to the next.
I treated myself to a new Lap top last May. My brother fixed it so my pictures go to one place. The problem is it is not called my pictures and I do not know how to move them their. So the ones I like I name put in a folder and send to my documents. I guess that is ok but I know their is a way for them to go to pictures


----------



## Kathie

Suzi, you should be proud of yourself for learning how to do that neat slideshow you did of the 2010 puppies and the fact that you can do videos. I haven't even attempted that yet!


----------



## Suzi

Thank you.
Now I want to learn how to edit . I have a really nice Christmas picture but all the eyes are yellow! And add stuff to pictures. The new world of digital is a lot of fun. You can make as many mistakes as you want and it does not cost a dime!


----------



## Kathie

*Abby's big mat!*

Here is a funny picture of Abby's big mat sticking out of the side of her head! I think I'll tackle it tonight when she's too sleepy to fight! How can something like that pop up in the course of a day?


----------



## Suzi

poor Abby she is having a bad hair day:
Maddie lost a tooth!


----------



## morriscsps

Eek! That is _*major*_ bedhead!


----------



## morriscsps

The Gross-out of the Day:

We went for our morning walk. The typical boing-boing-pounce-the-leaf, boing-boing-pounce-the-stick, boing-boing-pounce-the-ice..... 

boing-boing-pounce-the-???? "Jack? What do you have? Leave it." He tries desperately to hide what he has. "Jack! Drop it." I finally pry the thing out of his mouth.

EEK! EEK!! EEK!!! DEAD MOUSE!!! ewww! ewww! gross-out dance! 

Jack was pissed at me. At least, he didn't roll on it.


----------



## Suzi

JACK YUCK!


----------



## dodrop82

Sounds vaguely familiar.......De Ja Vue


----------



## morriscsps

Now I am having guilt. I did the "flick the gross thing out of his mouth" and quickly scurried away. After I got home and scrubbed Jack's mouth, I realized that I left the dead mouse in the middle of the sidewalk..... eww. 

The 3 kids who live just past it are going to get a surpise on their walk from the bus stop. Two of them are boys and probably will think it is cool. I pity the little sister. I am a bad neighbor. 

Maybe it will snow... 2 inches in the next 2 hours.... sigh... not going to happen. Well, I am not going to feel guilt anymore. It had to have been there when they walked to the bus stop. Eeewww! eewww! eewww! I need to go brush Jack's teeth again.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

ound: Thanks for the chuckle. I have given up with the boys getting a hold of stuff. If they sniff too long at a spot, we move along and I tell them to leave it. Who knows what they are smelling! They love rabbit poo and cat doo! Why do my boys find this stuff so appealing? It is disgusting! 

Thanks for the reminder of the teeth brushing. We need to do that today too! 

It is a dreary overcast day. I need some sun! Anxiously awaiting Spring!


----------



## Julie

Seeing Maddie's mat sticking out like that---

Quincy has had a few of those lately. They are nasty and HUGE! Two of the 3 stuck out just like that too! One just about in the same location as Maddie's and one on his shoulder blade. It seems they form from nowhere and quickly! I traced Quincy's (or blame it on) the snow. He goes out and the snow makes him wet.....then he runs and Vinnie just has to catch him and break off his hair...between the wet and Vin....welcome "Matville".


----------



## TrishK

Do you ever get so lost online that you lose track of all sense of time? I was watching an old SCTV skit earlier that made reference to Connie Francis, which made me go 'oh yeah, I remember her' and look up some songs on You Tube, which promptly also led me to Petula Clark, who I grew up listening to through my parents, so then I just spent like forever sitting here listening to old Petula Clark songs and EGADS! Singing along!...gee, I'm not a nerd at all eh? LOL. Hey, all you krauts out there may remember this one 



 or 



Yeah I know, some of you younger folk are probably screwing up your faces asking 'who?'


----------



## Kathie

I'm so old I remember Petula Clark and Connie Francis both! Although, I never heard the German version before! I definitely prefer the English.......lol

Thanks for the trip down memory lane, Trish!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Oh man......I hate to admit it, but I remember Petula Clark too.....I'd never heard the German version either.


----------



## Suzi

I took beef out of the freezer thinking it was flank steak. I marinated it all day come to find out it was a pot roast Gee I'm tired!


----------



## TrishK

Kathie said:


> I'm so old I remember Petula Clark and Connie Francis both! Although, I never heard the German version before! I definitely prefer the English.......lol
> 
> Thanks for the trip down memory lane, Trish!





motherslittlehelper said:


> Oh man......I hate to admit it, but I remember Petula Clark too.....I'd never heard the German version either.


I actually Petula in concert a few years back. She can still belt it out and it was a really good show.


----------



## Julie

Suzi said:


> I took beef out of the freezer thinking it was flank steak. I marinated it all day come to find out it was a pot roast Gee I'm tired!


I bet the roast was good! :hungry:
Maybe this is how iron chefs get their name? :ear:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

TrishK said:


> I actually Petula in concert a few years back. She can still belt it out and it was a really good show.


Another one who can still belt it out, although doesn't go back as far as Petula Clark, is Ann Wilson of Heart. Saw them in concert a couple years ago. Awesome!


----------



## TrishK

Yes Linda, my ex also totally loves the Wilson sisters. He too saw them and said it was an excellent show. I saw Pat Benetar a couple of years ago at Casino Rama and she also still puts on a terrific show.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Trish, Pat B is another one I have always liked but have never seen. The one group I sincerely regret not seeing in their heyday is Journey, with Steve Perry. Have seen them with the new singer, but he just does not do it for me. Busy with kids during the Steve Perry days and no $$ for such things. SP keeps dropping hints that he is working on 'stuff' but not so sure the public is ever going to have the privilege of hearing it. :Cry:


----------



## TrishK

Yes, they were definitely a good band. I think that Journey has made somewhat of a comeback of late too due to the success of Glee.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Yes, I think Glee has definitely gotten them some attention, as well as using Don't Stop Believin' on the final show of the Sopranos. But it is some of their lesser-known songs that aren't played on the radio that are my favorites. Definitely top-notch musicians. I believe they have a new album coming out this year and I have read they are going to be touring with some of the other bands of their era - Foreigner, Styx, REO... :redface: ...oops, I think I just let my fan(atic) status out of the bag.....


----------



## morriscsps

Meh, no worse than the look the hubby gave me when I started to sing along with the radio to Quiet Riot song. puh-lease..... Quiet Riot, ACDC, Rush, Led Zeppelin...  I listened to the other 80s stuff, too. Madonna, Prince, Michael Jackson... He (the elitist) listened to whiny girl bands from Boston. I may have *accidentally* ran over his 'Til Tuesday cassette. (whine, whine, whine...)


----------



## TrishK

LOL I went to the Prince concert; the Purple Rain tour. :biggrin1:
I listen to pretty much everything, so my kids do too. both my boys like the 80's big hair bands, and Cory even knows exactly who Petula is. I'm sure I'm ruining his cred here, but...oh well :biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

morriscsps said:


> Meh, no worse than the look the hubby gave me when I started to sing along with the radio to Quiet Riot song. puh-lease..... Quiet Riot, ACDC, Rush, Led Zeppelin...  I listened to the other 80s stuff, too. Madonna, Prince, Michael Jackson... He (the elitist) listened to whiny girl bands from Boston. I may have *accidentally* ran over his 'Til Tuesday cassette. (whine, whine, whine...)


ound:

Trish, Prince concert - should have been good! I like him too. Listen to a lot of different music here as well, depending on my mood......except country, so far haven't found a 'mood' where I appreciate that too much...some of the newer stuff is ok - Keith Urban type. But the old country - Ugh. Growing up in central Mt., that is what the radio stations mostly played, and every day around 1:00 p.m., we even got to listen to 'Polka Hour'! ound: And, for one hour, from 3-4 p.m., they played the top 40s. My sister had a transistor radio that would pick up a radio station from Oklahoma City - KOMA - at night, but it always faded away in the wee hours of the morning. When my oldest son was small and we would travel back to Mt., he would get so disgusted as every radio station he tried in the car picked up country western. Now he lives in Mt. and guess what he listens to much of the time??? Yup, country, but it is the newer country. ound:


----------



## TrishK

That's too funny Linda. I know just what you mean. I listen to just about everything from Abba to Zep, but could never quite get into country either. Oh, and I like Polka music, but maybe that's the German in me, but they always seem so upbeat you can't help but feel better after a good polka, plus it's good beer-drinking music :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie

Remember, it is my dh who is the German - the first time I met his family they thought I was really weird because I don't drink beer!


----------



## TrishK

Kathie said:


> Remember, it is my dh who is the German - the first time I met his family they thought I was really weird because I don't drink beer!


That's funny, and then when you finally did have a beer I bet you they told you it was flat! LOL In Germany there's always a big head on the beer whereas over here we pour it trying to get minimal foam.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Well, I certainly don't mind a beer now and again, but I sure won't be drinking it with polka music!! :biggrin1: Maybe some blues? Classic rock?


----------



## TrishK

German beer drinking music for Linda :biggrin1:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Ummmmm...NO!!! NO!!!  ound:


----------



## TrishK

Yes! You have to listen to it. I'm giving you the evil eye...listen to it! :director:  LMBO


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I DID listen to it. Now I am on my way downstairs in search of the brain bleach!!  :biggrin1:

Hey, how about those Seahawks??! :biggrin1:


----------



## TrishK

Brain bleach ound:


----------



## Suzi

motherslittlehelper said:


> I DID listen to it. Now I am on my way downstairs in search of the brain bleach!!  :biggrin1:
> 
> Hey, how about those Seahawks??! :biggrin1:


 That is what is the matter with me its the brain bleach ound:

So I bring the Girls in the bath room with me while I shower. Yesterday Zoey claimed in the Tub!  I have been trying to brush their teeth no luck You would laugh I show them how by them watching me. Then I offer the yummie tooth paste Zoey bites the tooth brush Maddie barkes at it. I can not get Maddie to let me touch around her head mouth or paws . The vet had alot of trouble looking in her mouth also. She Has started loosing her baby teeth!


----------



## JeanMarie

Yes indeed!! How BOUT those Hawks???? Here's a link to the feel-good video of the week!
http://lisa-olson.fanhouse.com/2011...hawks-deliver-once-in-a-lifetime-performance/


----------



## irnfit

OK, venting a little - the only good thing about 2011 so far is that the _*JETS*_ are still in it!


----------



## morriscsps

I am married to a Patriots fan. sigh... He doesn't know what to do with himself this week. The Patriots have a 'buy' week.

I wish Tom Brady would get a haircut.


----------



## morriscsps

Suzi said:


> I can not get Maddie to let me touch around her head mouth or paws . The vet had alot of trouble looking in her mouth also. She Has started loosing her baby teeth!


Jack has lost most of his baby teeth. We kept finding them laying around the floor. Some of them were huge! He doesn't mind the teeth brushing. The nasty poopeater has no choice. Eeeww!

I use wipes and a toothbrush on him. My Aussie gets an electric toothbrush. (She has tartar buildup.):brushteeth:


----------



## Suzi

I hate to admit it but I caught Maddie with the poop I was upset with her HD and told her to go lick him
I am going to keep trying with the brushing teeth. I bought greenies and she hates them. I'll have to save them for Zoey she try anything.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I use an electric tooth brush on Yogi too. I have to pay attention because his moustache hair can get caught, other then that he likes it. Misty will not have any thing to do with it...I'll keep trying.


----------



## morriscsps

Obviously, there is a five o'clock whistle I didn't hear. I got cocky and left Jack in the family room while I ran upstairs. I came down and discovered that he pulled a throw off the couch and peed on it.  

I put Jack back into his expen and rinsed the throw out. I ran back upstairs to grab some towels and discovered that Bazinga (cat) figured that if Jack can pee in the family room, he can pee on the bathroom mat. :doh:


----------



## TrishK

Sounds like you had a fun day Pam. Don't forget...all good things come in threes LMBO. Sending you a virtual glass of wine :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie

I am sending you a hug Pam,a couch and a container of popcorn to go with the wine Trish sent you! :hug::couch2:op2:


----------



## Suzi

morriscsps said:


> Obviously, there is a five o'clock whistle I didn't hear. I got cocky and left Jack in the family room while I ran upstairs. I came down and discovered that he pulled a throw off the couch and peed on it.
> 
> I put Jack back into his expen and rinsed the throw out. I ran back upstairs to grab some towels and discovered that Bazinga (cat) figured that if Jack can pee in the family room, he can pee on the bathroom mat. :doh:


 I hear you! Two days in a row I have woken up to Poop all over the place. I spend the whole day home with no accidents. I have gone to bed early the last two nights and wake up to the mess. HD does not seem to one know to take them out and two watch where he is walking.:frusty:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Husband and I dropped Augie off at doggie day care yesterday while we went to the big dog show in Portland. They have separate areas for the large and small dogs. Evidently there were several small dogs to play with and he must have played the entire day. The only time he has moved since we picked him up late yesterday afternoon is to go out and potty. He is exhausted!


----------



## morriscsps

playing is soooo exhausting.


----------



## morriscsps

I think Nessie is trying to set up Jack to get into trouble. The past couple of days I have been finding poopiscles just lying in the middle of the snow pathways. I know that Jack didn't put them there. Then I CAUGHT Nessie leaving one. 

The monster went, found some of her poop, and left it for Jack where he would find it. I am sure she didn't do this out of the kindness of her evil black heart. The only time Jack gets scolded is when he eats poop. It is her new plan to get rid of the rotten little brother.

Aussies are evil, clever beasties.


----------



## Suzi

Poor Jack, but aren't you glad Nessie does not leave mice I think the worst would be slugsuke:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Pam, you mean she didn't actually go potty there but went and picked it up from elsewhere and put it there?? That is pretty devious!!

Suzi, Augie LOVES slugs. If he finds one before I can get it out of his reach, he will have it in his mouth and down the hatch before I can even react. Totally disgusting. uke:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Anyone watch Castle? Love that show - the chemistry between Beckett and Castle, and Castle's relationship with his mother and daughter. Last night's show was a HOT one!


----------



## morriscsps

I _adore_ Nathan Fillion!! I have been a huge fan of him - 'Firefly', the bad guy on 'Buffy' and, omg, his Captain Hammer character in "Dr. Horrible's Sing-along Blog".

'Castle' is so much fun. Have you read the books which his character, Castle, wrote? It is a nifty gimmick. The first book, Heat Wave, was quite terrible but in a campy way but you get to read the scene which they kept talking about on the tv series.  The second book wasn't as bad.


----------



## morriscsps

motherslittlehelper said:


> Pam, you mean she didn't actually go potty there but went and picked it up from elsewhere and put it there?? That is pretty devious!!


YES!!! That is exactly what she is doing!


----------



## Julie

Anyone else notice some strange happenings in the printer world? I have an older all in one Lexmark printer with a big flat bed on the top. It is showing it's age but works nice and I love it okay--I went to Walmart to buy ink for it. I looked and looked and they didn't carry the color cartridge anymore-just the black. The black cartridge was a whooping 35.00! I had to go to Office Max to find the colored cartridge and almost had heart failure standing in front of the inks! OMG! That darn colored one cost me 55.00+ with tax!!! Can you believe that? That is absolutely crazy!!!:der: I used to buy both for around the 50.00 mark for years and years. 

This had me looking at new printers-
Now tell me people-how in the world can you buy a new printer for 39.00 and a black cartridge for 35.00??? How can that be? I looked at printers at Office Max and can get a nice one for 75.00. Why would any idiot (other then me) spend 55.00 on a color ink cartridge and not put another 20.00 with it to get a brand new printer??? :frusty:What is wrong with this picture? It was a dam hard sell to my husband to return home having spent 55.00 on an ink cartridge!!!!:rant: What was even more frustrating was the fact that I could of kicked my own butt over and over again for being so dam stupid! :rant:I know I will never again buy ink for my beloved printer------I'm going to buy a new printer next time with uses cheap ink.And people wonder why the land fills are full? Maybe it is because they have to throw out a good working printer they love because it isn't cost effective to buy the ink cartridges???

:rant: The world is screwed up!:rant:


----------



## Suzi

motherslittlehelper said:


> Pam, you mean she didn't actually go potty there but went and picked it up from elsewhere and put it there?? That is pretty devious!!
> 
> Suzi, Augie LOVES slugs. If he finds one before I can get it out of his reach, he will have it in his mouth and down the hatch before I can even react. Totally disgusting. uke:


 I do not think Maddie wants to be Augies girl friend anymore ound: Well she just wont share slugs with him.


----------



## Suzi

Julie said:


> Anyone else notice some strange happenings in the printer world? I have an older all in one Lexmark printer with a big flat bed on the top. It is showing it's age but works nice and I love it okay--I went to Walmart to buy ink for it. I looked and looked and they didn't carry the color cartridge anymore-just the black. The black cartridge was a whooping 35.00! I had to go to Office Max to find the colored cartridge and almost had heart failure standing in front of the inks! OMG! That darn colored one cost me 55.00+ with tax!!! Can you believe that? That is absolutely crazy!!!:der: I used to buy both for around the 50.00 mark for years and years.
> 
> This had me looking at new printers-
> Now tell me people-how in the world can you buy a new printer for 39.00 and a black cartridge for 35.00??? How can that be? I looked at printers at Office Max and can get a nice one for 75.00. Why would any idiot (other then me) spend 55.00 on a color ink cartridge and not put another 20.00 with it to get a brand new printer??? :frusty:What is wrong with this picture? It was a dam hard sell to my husband to return home having spent 55.00 on an ink cartridge!!!!:rant: What was even more frustrating was the fact that I could of kicked my own butt over and over again for being so dam stupid! :rant:I know I will never again buy ink for my beloved printer------I'm going to buy a new printer next time with uses cheap ink.And people wonder why the land fills are full? Maybe it is because they have to throw out a good working printer they love because it isn't cost effective to buy the ink cartridges???
> 
> :rant: The world is screwed up!:rant:


 I know what you mean. I have a year old printer although the ink is still expensive I have noticed it lasting longer. I here you can buy recycled cartridges maybe you can find ink at one of those places.


----------



## morriscsps

I know!!!! My hubby went to the parent orientation this year. Most teachers have a wishlist of supplies they need for the classroom. He picked printer ink!!! I nearly died. He had no clue as to how expensive it was. Everyone else was picking post-its, wipes, purell... :doh:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Julie, I use Doubleinks.com, I see no difference in the ink quality so far. I have 4 printers and have been using these inks for all but one, my Epson printer has not ran out yet. Try them its not a big investment.


----------



## Suzi

*Staceys Wish Came True*



dodrop82 said:


> Good thread! I was looking for someplace to babble! I had found a breeder 2 1/2 years ago (when I first was looking for a puppy) who lives fairly close to me. She had a batch of pups at the time and she had the best web site ever! She had ultrasound pics of the pups...a weekly log of what Momma was experiencing, then when the pups were born, weekly pics of the babies! I wanted one of her pups sooooooo bad, but didn't have permission to get a dog then yet, so it didn't happen.
> 
> Well, of course I still keep an eye on them, and they haven't had any more litters...until yesterday!!!!!!! Again, I want one sooooo bad!!!!!! The bad news is both parents are champions...two of the last batch of pups are champions now, and I bet the price tag is extremely large!!! They had 7 babies and only 3 are still available...I keep bringing them up to Chris (hinting, I guess you'd say, as he'd have to fork over the dough!) and he's not giving me the go ahead!!! I keep going to the application page, looking it over, thinking I should fill it out, find out the price, then worry about what to do from there. But then I exit the app. without doing it. I'm really freaking out!
> 
> I was hoping those pups would be born today, cause today was Chris's birthday! I had told him, that would be a sign that one of them was meant for him! Well that didn't pan out! Dang it! Anyway, there's my babble. Thanks for letting me vent! Now I gotta go back and look at thier pictures again!!! (I really am obsessing!)


 Here it is Stacey your first post about your BOO BOO


----------



## dodrop82

Oh Suz, I knew where I had first "Babbled"! HaHaHa! FYI: Just so ya know, I'm still payin' off Mom the first half of the puppy. And I don't have the second half of the puppy money! But it will be OK! I have a work bonus coming tomorrow...and I already filed taxes, which are due in on the 4th...might have to borrow from Momma on the 3rd...pay her back on the 4th! I can't wait! This is the closest I've come to feelin' like a kid on Christmas Eve....since I've been a kid on Christmas Eve!


----------



## Ninja

Here's a random question...on average after a dog is completely shaved how long does it take for their hair to start growing back?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

It takes about a year some dogs have hair that grows faster like Lhasa's and some of the Shih Tzus. Cottoney hair take even longer. I have had my girl for 6 months and her hair was about 2 inches long and she is not in full coat yet.


----------



## Ninja

Ninja had to be shaved down because he had so many tangles on his belly and was very uncomfortable. We couldn't brush him during his neutering and when we finally could it was too painful for him. The groomer shaved him down but he looks funny now lol. I miss his hair but it had to be done! I hope it starts coming back in soon. Wow Robbie it takes just as long as a human's hair.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Lumi, I am so sorry to hear about Ninja's misfortune. This happens to many people, now is the time to get Ninja use to heavy brushing and combing, if after his coat comes back and you are having trouble consider a scissors cut tell your groomer 3 inches on the body, and leave the ears and tail natural, you must give instructions on Ninja's face if you want the beard, mustache, and do you want to see the eyes. This is a cute puppy cut style. The 3 inches is so the groomer doesn't use clippers. You will still have to brush him but not as much and he will still look havy Also I am not big on Petsmart groomers but, here you can look thru the window and watch the groomers, I have noticed there is a young girl who is very good at scissors cuts. She does not shave down the dogs (some people like that style). While Ninja's coat is growing back you can check out some places and see how the dogs coming out look.


----------



## Ninja

Thanks Robbie  He's used to light brushing but not heavily. He looks so different now I can't wait for it to start coming back in. I don't want him in full coat put I love the puppy cuts. My groomer tried hard to brush the tangles and she even called me after an hour and asked if she was allowed to go a bit shorter. When I went to pick him up she said he behaved so well this time and she thinks even he wanted it all off. I'm worried he might be cold now. I like the idea of checking out places to see how the dogs look thank you for that!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Lumi, Ninja is probably not cold in the house but outside he may now need a sweater. He may only need a sweater for a short while dogs get use to things really quick, now if he were outside most of the time it would be too cold. In the old days (I don't know today) Lhasa Apso's were kenneled outside so their coats would be more lush for showing. Yes no heat, but they had an enclosure of sorts. Even though our dogs are from Cuba they can take some cold so just watch Ninja and if he is shaking get him a sweater or coat you can buy them really reasonable at: TJ max, Big Lots, Marshalls, etc. Soon we need more pictures of your cute boy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Ninja said:


> Thanks Robbie  He's used to light brushing but not heavily. He looks so different now I can't wait for it to start coming back in. I don't want him in full coat put I love the puppy cuts. My groomer tried hard to brush the tangles and she even called me after an hour and asked if she was allowed to go a bit shorter. When I went to pick him up she said he behaved so well this time and she thinks even he wanted it all off. I'm worried he might be cold now. I like the idea of checking out places to see how the dogs look thank you for that!!


Let the hair grow for a few months and you will wil happy with the shaggy results.

I keep my boy's belly hair short. Jack, my sable colored hair is about 8 inches long and he is a year old. I survived the 1st coat blowing, it was rough, but we survived.


----------



## Suzi

Maddie has to have her baby teeth pulled on wed. I am not sure how many she has some permanent teeth doubled up with the baby ones. Our breeder said to watch for that is this something that happens a lot? And will she be in Pain after ?


----------



## morriscsps

A friend came across this blog story and forwarded it to me. I thought it was hysterical, gross but hysterical. My hubby gave me the "you are really weird" look. Later he did admit that would be something that would happen to us.

http://chuckbalsamo.com/2011/01/our-dog-pooped-in-my-face-this-morning/


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

OMG was that hysterical. Thanks morriscsps


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I read it to DH who had a big laugh with me.


----------



## Ninja

HavaneseSoon said:


> Let the hair grow for a few months and you will wil happy with the shaggy results.
> 
> I keep my boy's belly hair short. Jack, my sable colored hair is about 8 inches long and he is a year old. I survived the 1st coat blowing, it was rough, but we survived.


The coat blowing was definitely bad. I loved his shaggy look also. Can't wait for it to start coming in again.


----------



## Julie

Today was not a good day for me. I woke up and my washing machine was froze,it was bitter cold here -12 WITHOUT wind chill. I tried to thaw it out with a heater that blew a fuse. When I went to reset the fuse,it was dark down my basement steps--and I thought I smelled a funny "hot dust" smell and needed to check that out.I misjudged where I was at on the steps and fell head first down 2 steps. My ankle got caught on 1 of the steps and I actually heard a crack sound. Of course I tried to catch myself and injured both hands/wrists. So now I set here with my right ankle and right wrist in tremendous pain. They are either sprained really bad or cracked. I'll find out in a couple days I'm sure. In the meantime--tomorrow I need to be able to travel to get my son to the specialists. Life is good right?ound:

Won't I be a sight hobbling in to see these people? hahaha


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Holy cow, Julie.... you are lucky you didn't break your neck! Hope nothing is broken, though sometimes those heal faster than a bad sprain. I hope this bad weather is about over for you!


----------



## Kathie

Oh Julie! I hope it's feeling better tomorrow. Sounds like a Murphy's Law day! Be careful driving tomorrow especially with that sore ankle. I hope you've iced up the ankle and wrist - just what you need - more cold! I'm feeling more and more thankful for our "cold" weather now. Take care of yourself and see a doctor if you think you need to. :hug:


----------



## morriscsps

Egads!! 

How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Julie, You need to get your foot looked at asap. I don't know how old you are but as woman when we get toward our late 40s and up bones can break easy!!!!! I broke my ankle in my 20's stepping off a curb, I heard the snap and disregarded it. I went skiing and ended up being airlifted to a hospital it had already set, so it's never been quite right. Hope you are feeling better, please be careful.


----------



## dodrop82

I hope all is well and you were able to make the appointment. The fact that you haven't posted an update today concerns me....I know exactly what you speak of about these old brittle bones, Robbie! A month after getting Yogi, she found this small path at the far end of the retaining wall at the bottom of our yard (which is hillside) and sprinted down it towards the road...I ran after her, stepping on a large rock in the driveway. My foot slipped off the rock in the direction your ankle does not have any give. I knew instantly this was bad. Luckily, when I went down, Yogi came right back to me and I grabbed her!!! This was my first realization that my old body now has limitations...really sad. I anxiously await to hear an update from you, Julie!!! Hope you're not laid up in a hospital in a cast...


----------



## jacqui

NelsensMG said:


> You know that saying... "You can't have just one?"
> 
> Well... We haven't even gotten our first one... but we've got another one coming. Lol.
> 
> Our first little bundle of joy is arriving at my airport tomorrow afternoon. His name is Benji and I've been looking for a girl that I would want to have breed with him in the future (after they both get their champions and all health testing is done). We found the girl recently and I've fallen in love with her!
> 
> So, we've named the male Benji, he's a Gold Sable with White Markings... Any ideas there for the AKC registration name? Like, his show name (where Benji could just be the call name)?
> 
> The female is arriving on Friday, her name is Ritzy. I think she is a Black and White Irish Pied but she has some tan markings around her feet and face, and some of the black seems to be silvering, but I'm not sure. I am also trying to figure out a show name for her, and the only one I've come up with is "Puttin' on the Ritz" LOL! I do kind of like it, but I'd like to hear your suggestions!
> 
> Here's some pictures of Ritzy:


Love the photos of Ritzy. Are the pups registered with AKC yet? Often the breeder will do that.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Julie said:


> Today was not a good day for me. I woke up and my washing machine was froze,it was bitter cold here -12 WITHOUT wind chill. I tried to thaw it out with a heater that blew a fuse. When I went to reset the fuse,it was dark down my basement steps--and I thought I smelled a funny "hot dust" smell and needed to check that out.I misjudged where I was at on the steps and fell head first down 2 steps. My ankle got caught on 1 of the steps and I actually heard a crack sound. Of course I tried to catch myself and injured both hands/wrists. So now I set here with my right ankle and right wrist in tremendous pain. They are either sprained really bad or cracked. I'll find out in a couple days I'm sure. In the meantime--tomorrow I need to be able to travel to get my son to the specialists. Life is good right?ound:
> 
> Won't I be a sight hobbling in to see these people? hahaha


Julie?? :ear: You OK?? :ear:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Julie, We are all wondering if you are ok. I hope all is well.


----------



## morriscsps

hmm... I checked. She hasn't been active on the forum since her post on Tues. night. I hope she is okay.


----------



## Suzi

jacqui said:


> Love the photos of Ritzy. Are the pups registered with AKC yet? Often the breeder will do that.


 I have been wondering what happened to Nelsens MG . She posted in November or December. One of her pups arrived with real bad legs or feet. I felt sorry for her . Where are you Nelsens MG?


----------



## Julie

Thanks for the concern.:grouphug:
I thought I would die after taking a nice hot bath on Tuesday night. I could not use my right wrist or right foot to get out of our old claw foot tub! My husband waited on me hand and foot (literally  ) and I knew our local hospital emergency room would be a whole lotta wait and not much help. I decided to wait and see......

Wed. am I could not walk at all on my right foot and my right hand was all but useless for any real tasks when a bit of pressure was applied.My husband was convinced I should cancel Robbie's appointment in Iowa City,but being bull headed...I told him no,we are going! I can get through it. Oh dear Lord......it was terrible at first,but I wrapped my foot good and tight and my wrist too. I finally found a pair of shoes I could pry my foot into and we were off! I drove too! ;-) I popped some aspirins and we were off!

It was uncomfortable,but after a few hours I took some Excedrin Migraine pills and you know what? It really wasn't so bad! We met my Mom and had lunch,made Robbie's scheduled appointments and even met Lacy at college on the return trip home. Robbie and my husband got to see Lacy's dorm room and we had supper with her. Homeward bound and everything was good till today. I did not unwrap my foot and would just periodically look at my wrist and adjust the band....well after getting Robbie to school,I decided I better look at my foot and tend to it. Imagine my surprise to see it black all along the outside edge. There was some swelling,but not as bad as a person would think. I decided I had best go to the doctor. I just returned from 2 1/2 hours of "doctoring and xrays". He gave me 2 new braces.....1 foot and 1 hand and told me he did not see anything broke and told me I was very lucky. So now--I need to wear these braces for 2-3 weeks and he says I'll be fine. I don't know where the crack sound came from that I clearly heard.......???.......but.....today I am stiff. My entire right side feels strained and muscles feel pulled clear up into my shoulder. I am to take ibuproven<sp and just wait and see I guess. :hurt:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

This is great to hear Julie! Thank you so much for checking back. We were worried about you.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Julie, I am so glad you posted!!!! You really need to take care of yourself, I know its probably hard to make time for yourself, but you need to. The pop you heard could have been the angle joint, this is not something we ever hear but it is loud. Now don't go wearing your high heels for awhile, I know its hard to forsake fashion. Feel better.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Bullheaded?? I guess!! ound: Glad you checked out OK - or sorta OK? At least nothing broken. Glad you went and had yourself checked. Wow, you are so lucky. That could have been very nasty. Sounds like a very busy day with appointments, lunch out and dinner/supper (supper - in Mt. it was 'supper' too; here - it is dinner ) Thanks for letting us know how you are doing - so we don't have to keep hounding you all day!! ound:


----------



## Julie

Oh yeah---thanks. 
My daughter said Mom....OMG! Go to the hospital and you better promise me you'll go tomorrow (last night). I just said....well,we'll see.  I often let my own things go to get what needs to be for my kids. It isn't smart,that's for sure! When I saw it was black....I thought oh geez.......I guess I'm going to have to go! :frusty:

I laughed out at the doctors office.....I think I need one of those necklaces that call 911. Remember that commercial with the old lady? I've fallen and I can't get up? YEP! I was laying on my basement floor with that old ladies words running over and over in my head.ound: That's so sick,right?!!!! ound: Needless to say....I know I will not head to my basement after blowing a fuse without a flashlight in the future AND.....I also know they won't be changing my name to Gracie any day soon! ound:

Linda-yes...ound: Here we say breakfast,dinner and supper. I know some places they say Breakfast,Lunch and Dinner. It is so strange to me....ound:


----------



## Julie

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Julie, I am so glad you posted!!!! You really need to take care of yourself, I know its probably hard to make time for yourself, but you need to. The pop you heard could have been the angle joint, this is not something we ever hear but it is loud. Now don't go wearing your high heels for awhile, I know its hard to forsake fashion. Feel better.


Heels? Oh geez....I haven't been able to wear those in years! I have heel spurs and had plantar fasicitis in both feet. Funny--how the doctor could see my heel spur but not a crack! ound:

I just knew I was in trouble when I couldn't wear a CLOG! hahaha


----------



## dodrop82

Glad to hear you finally took a moment to look after yourself! Take it easy! I hope everything is back in working order soon!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Julie said:


> Linda-yes...ound: Here we say breakfast,dinner and supper. I know some places they say Breakfast,Lunch and Dinner. It is so strange to me....ound:


Oh, yes, I forgot that it was dinner at the midday meal. Growing up on the ranch, it was three huge meals a day (except for us kids when we were in school - then I didn't really eat much lunch). My mother cooked potatoes, vegetable of some kind and beef (cattle ranch) - steak or roast or something with hamburger, or maybe chicken, gravy, dessert (always a dessert) - she did this for dinner AND supper. My dad did not like casseroles and you did NOT have 'breakfast' (pancakes or waffles) for supper - always had to be a 'meat and potatoes' dinner and supper. Seemed like she was always cooking. I guess I am not a Montanan any longer as it is breakfast, lunch and dinner to me. And maybe not all of Montana says it the way we used to - no idea.


----------



## Julie

Isn't that funny? I'm not sure why in our area where I grew up it was breakfast,dinner and supper ...but I sure understand what you are saying about how you grew up. My Grama spent all her time (well Mom too for that matter when we were little)
in the kitchen cooking big meals complete with deserts for both dinner and supper. In fact...when help came (like other farmers to help each other out at times,such as a death in the family or corn shelling time) they had to fix complete big meals and feed all those guys. When my brothers passed away...all the neighbors came and picked my dad's corn and also Grampa's. I remember Grama and Mom fixing tons of food. Times have changed allot. I often wonder if any one would come these days to help each other since our farms are really not a family owned thing anymore..most are big big time operators who farm thousands of acres. Not single families living on 120 acres.Times have sure changed------


----------



## Kathie

Julie, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Julie

I am stiff and sore. The braces are awful and I think every muscle feels pulled on my right side. From my foot to my shoulder I feel like I was run over by a truck! My wrist is the most tender today,as I am right handed and do everything with that hand. I was supposed to work tonight,but for the first time in 2 years,I had to have someone cover for me.I couldn't imagine carrying for 8-9 dogs and working at the clinic...I think I would of just cried. :hurt:

Thanks for asking Kathie:hug:


----------



## morriscsps

My poor little guy. 

He pulled a muscle or something a few days ago. He limps for about 4 steps and is fine for the rest of the day. The vet said that she has seen a lot of the same injury in the past couple of weeks. Tons of doggies are slipping and sliding over the ice and snow. I felt so bad for him last night. He just couldn't get comfy. Today he seems a little better. 

Ack! Bazinga just decided that he is a better laptop and is lying across my wrists. Okay, I get the hint. Help! I am trapped under a kitten!


----------



## Julie

Oh I am sorry to read about Jack....:kiss: Hope he feels better soon..:kiss:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Hope Jack is feeling better.


----------



## Suzi

Maddie and Zoey are giving Jack a big lick to feel better soon.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Feel better soon, little Jack! 

Pam, when you mentioned the slippery ice and snow resulting in more injuries, made me wonder about wood floors. We just have carpet here , but when we visited son last fall and took Augie with us, he was having a hard time running on the wood floor. Do the dogs get injured running on them because they are so slick?


----------



## Suzi

I had a great weekend. Their was a dog show in Albany and I spent three days hanging out and learning, watching and meeting very nice people. I brought Zoey to have her looked at as far as show potential. I found out she is not perfect but I am going to go ahead and train her for her first show in April. I really just want to find out if we enjoy showing.


----------



## Kathie

Linda, I think once they're used to slippery floors they learn to compensate. Abby runs down the hall after her toy and a couple of feet before the wall she slides into the wall on her side! This tile is so cold that I don't trim her paws much in the winter to keep her feet warm.


----------



## Suzi

Kathie said:


> Linda, I think once they're used to slippery floors they learn to compensate. Abby runs down the hall after her toy and a couple of feet before the wall she slides into the wall on her side! This tile is so cold that I don't trim her paws much in the winter to keep her feet warm.


 After what happened to Maddie I watch out for slippery floors .


----------



## morriscsps

We have all hardwood floors. I try to keep his feet trimmed so that he can get some traction. He is doing better. It is just at the end of the day when he gets tired that he limps a little more.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I have wood floors and my gang do fine on them the only time they slide is when they want to. I keep there pads clear of any hair so they can get some traction.


----------



## morriscsps

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH! Jack has learned how to get on the couch! Previously, if he got up here, it was by accident. Nope, he has got it down now. 

Not only that but the paper-shredding gene has kicked in. I put him on the floor, walk into the kitchen, and look back. There is Jack standing on the endtable, gleefully yanking tissues out of the box and munching them as fast as possible.

Evil little wretch. (And, yes, he is feeling much better. :suspicious


----------



## Suzi

morriscsps said:


> AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH! Jack has learned how to get on the couch! Previously, if he got up here, it was by accident. Nope, he has got it down now.
> 
> Not only that but the paper-shredding gene has kicked in. I put him on the floor, walk into the kitchen, and look back. There is Jack standing on the endtable, gleefully yanking tissues out of the box and munching them as fast as possible.
> 
> Evil little wretch. (And, yes, he is feeling much better. :suspicious


 Jack tell your mom We want a picture next time here is one of maddie when she discovered how to jump on to a very unstable wicker table . I turned around and their she was.


----------



## morriscsps

He is pouting now because I put him back in his ex-pen while we ate dinner.


----------



## dodrop82

Baahaaa! I'm at work...Chris texted me this evening to tell me Boo has started getting up on the couch by herself today! I said "Oh No! It's like my baby just took her first steps without me!" He said "Calm down...she's still afraid to go down steps." She will be 11 weeks on Friday! It really feels like she is growing up way too fast already! Yeah, I'm sure it'll be the end table next...right behind Yogi!


----------



## Grimnel

*Did someone call? I was fast asleep*

Is that my name i heard calling me to wake up from my slumber? I had better look cute in case there is a treat for me.






Just had to share this very short clip of pixie, she had been asleep for ages and i needed her to go for her last out door toiletries before bedtime. I thought she looked so cute.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Pixie is adorable her tail just goes and goes.


----------



## Kathie

Pixie is adorable!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Had a worrisome weekend. Our little two-year-old granddaughter, Maddy, was admitted to the hospital Friday evening. Her appearance suggested to the doctors that they may be dealing with kidney failure, but after extensive testing, that wasn't the case, thank goodness. They think she is one of those people whose immune system kicks into overdrive when it encounters an illness, making the person more sick than the disease/illness. She was discharged late yesterday afternoon.  I hate that they live so far away....


----------



## Suzi

motherslittlehelper said:


> Had a worrisome weekend. Our little two-year-old granddaughter, Maddy, was admitted to the hospital Friday evening. Her appearance suggested to the doctors that they may be dealing with kidney failure, but after extensive testing, that wasn't the case, thank goodness. They think she is one of those people whose immune system kicks into overdrive when it encounters an illness, making the person more sick than the disease/illness. She was discharged late yesterday afternoon.  I hate that they live so far away....


 Linda I am sorry you had that scare. Is it something she could out grow?


----------



## Suzi

dodrop82 said:


> Baahaaa! I'm at work...Chris texted me this evening to tell me Boo has started getting up on the couch by herself today! I said "Oh No! It's like my baby just took her first steps without me!" He said "Calm down...she's still afraid to go down steps." She will be 11 weeks on Friday! It really feels like she is growing up way too fast already! Yeah, I'm sure it'll be the end table next...right behind Yogi!


 Oh Boo don't grow up too fast. 
I'm so worried about mine hurting them selves that we have barricades in front of all the furniture


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Linda, I am so sorry you went through this with your granddaughter. It is really hard being far. My granddaughter lives in CA and when they get sick, its all one can do to keep from rushing there. My granddaughter had 3 operations on her eye over a 2 yr period. My daughter is.....lets put it this way (I love my daughter) when in high school her vanity plate on her sports car said "AIR HED" age has not improved it. I am so happy to hear she is on the mend.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Suzi said:


> Linda I am sorry you had that scare. Is it something she could out grow?


Suzi, yes, the Dr. told them that by age 5 or 6 she would expect Maddy to outgrow it. I hope.

Thank you, Robbie. And I hope your granddaughter has no more surgeries in her future.

I guess we just never stop worrying about our kids and now the grandkids and our fur kids are added to that list!


----------



## Suzi

motherslittlehelper said:


> Suzi, yes, the Dr. told them that by age 5 or 6 she would expect Maddy to outgrow it. I hope.
> 
> Thank you, Robbie. And I hope your granddaughter has no more surgeries in her future.
> 
> I guess we just never stop worrying about our kids and now the grandkids and our fur kids are added to that list!


 How is she feeling today?:grouphug:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Suzi, thank you for asking. It seems that there is some virus going around in their area. It starts out with diarrhea and then turns into a respiratory illness. She had developed croup by the time she left the hospital. Yesterday, she was doing better - my son said she was ornery!  So that is a good sign. Last week, her mother said something to her she didn't like. Maddy responded with "Don't tell me that - I'm just a baby!" (she is 2) I haven't called today as I know they will be resting.

Are you prepared for the snow they are predicting, Suzi? My friend and I were going to head to Expo on Thursday for the Home and Garden show, but we may have to wait until the weekend. Maybe Augie will get to play in it yet! I just hope it doesn't hurt plants that think it is already spring.


----------



## Suzi

motherslittlehelper said:


> Suzi, thank you for asking. It seems that there is some virus going around in their area. It starts out with diarrhea and then turns into a respiratory illness. She had developed croup by the time she left the hospital. Yesterday, she was doing better - my son said she was ornery!  So that is a good sign. Last week, her mother said something to her she didn't like. Maddy responded with "Don't tell me that - I'm just a baby!" (she is 2) I haven't called today as I know they will be resting.
> 
> Are you prepared for the snow they are predicting, Suzi? My friend and I were going to head to Expo on Thursday for the Home and Garden show, but we may have to wait until the weekend. Maybe Augie will get to play in it yet! I just hope it doesn't hurt plants that think it is already spring.


 That sounds like a bad virus 
:rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain::rain:
SNOW! YEA I DID NOT KNOW TIRED OF RAIN


----------



## morriscsps

motherslittlehelper said:


> my son said she was ornery!


Orney is good.  Croup not so much but at least, it is a diagnosis. I hate the vague illnesses. coul be this or that or maybe that...

I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thank you, Pam.

Yes, Suzi - tired of rain myself. Just took Augie out to potty. It started sleeting and raining sideways. He thought it was great, silly dog. Me, not so much, as I wasn't dressed properly and about froze my tush off - though that wouldn't be a *bad* thing!


----------



## Ninja

Linda- very sorry to hear about your granddaughter. I hope she feels better!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

This is the car seat that I bought for Lizzie. I actually bought 2, this one and one that goes on the console and have been using that one. My cat, Boots, has taken over this one!http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34707&stc=1&d=1298580063


----------



## Pipersmom

Went to see Cesar Milan last night. If you get the chance it's worth the money. He's very funny and we had a great time. This isn't the best picture but the blob on the left is Cesar and the blob next to him is Junior.


----------



## Kathie

I bet that was good, Julie! I think I've watched all his TV shows!

Linda, I hope your granddaughter has recovered by now. We were in Charleston, SC visiting our granddaughter and grandson so didn't get on the forum much - they keep us very busy. Now we're home recovering!!!


----------



## Sissygirl

motherslittlehelper said:


> Had a worrisome weekend. Our little two-year-old granddaughter, Maddy, was admitted to the hospital Friday evening. Her appearance suggested to the doctors that they may be dealing with kidney failure, but after extensive testing, that wasn't the case, thank goodness. They think she is one of those people whose immune system kicks into overdrive when it encounters an illness, making the person more sick than the disease/illness. She was discharged late yesterday afternoon.  I hate that they live so far away....


So sorry about your little granddaughter. I hope she rebounds quick.

It is very hard living far from the loved ones. I skype with mine and it really helps. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thank you Lumi, Kathie and Marie. Just talked to my son. Maddy finally quit running fevers yesterday. Her mom has stayed home with her all week. He said she finally seems to be acting better. Dr. said there is some kind of virus going around where they live that is lasting around six days. Hope the four year old (Izzy) will not come down with it next. Not good to have to miss so much work. But they have no family there. But they took jobs where they could get them. And they like their jobs. But it is just hard when I wish we could help out a bit. 

We have done the Skype thing a few times. We just finally got one hooked up a few weeks ago. The kids are growing up so fast, so it was great to be able to see them. And Maddy, who was so shy in October when we visited, was quite talkative. In October, she would stand there, like a statue, and just her eyes would move. When we were out of the room, we could hear her talking to her parents, but not when we were in the room. What a difference a few months makes!


----------



## dodrop82

Oh Julie!!!! I am sooooo jealous!!!!! I so adore Cesar!!! :faint: (And Junior too!) Thanks for sharing! I hope I get a chance to see him someday...but I gotta think he won't be in Iowa any time soon.....:Cry:


----------



## Kathie

Stacey, I know the feeling - don't think he'll be coming to rural south GA either!

Change topic: upper 70's low 80's next 4 or 5 days and I'm going to finally go outside!!!
We're taking our son to lunch for his 40th BD after taking him a new HDTV! I told him I'm not old enough to have a forty year old! LOL


----------



## morriscsps

Jack's "lovely" new game: Let's Knock Over the Water Dish!

It is great fun!!  
First, you knock over the water dish and its little tank. As the water pours out on the floor, it is a perfect time to practice your Gene Kelly 'Singin' in the Rain' routine. 

Next, shake the dish viciously. This will launch the tank in a perfect arc over the ex-pen wall. (Any remaining water in the tank creates a rainbow effect as the water flies out.) 

Finally, the empty dish is a marvelous chewie.


Now I know why people were talking about those hamster cage-like water bottles. grrr.


----------



## Sissygirl

morriscsps said:


> Jack's "lovely" new game: Let's Knock Over the Water Dish!
> 
> It is great fun!!
> First, you knock over the water dish and its little tank. As the water pours out on the floor, it is a perfect time to practice your Gene Kelly 'Singin' in the Rain' routine.
> 
> Next, shake the dish viciously. This will launch the tank in a perfect arc over the ex-pen wall. (Any remaining water in the tank creates a rainbow effect as the water flies out.)
> 
> Finally, the empty dish is a marvelous chewie.
> 
> Now I know why people were talking about those hamster cage-like water bottles. grrr.


When Sissy was younger she would paw at her water when she wanted fresh and turn it over. Then we got a holder and she couldn't turn it over.

Recently, we went back to just standard bowl (w/o holder) an she has left it alone so far. Now she goes to her bowl and woofs or rings her bell when she wants fresh water. (She uses her bell as a "butler call" lololol)


----------



## Suzi

morriscsps said:


> Jack's "lovely" new game: Let's Knock Over the Water Dish!
> 
> It is great fun!!
> First, you knock over the water dish and its little tank. As the water pours out on the floor, it is a perfect time to practice your Gene Kelly 'Singin' in the Rain' routine.
> 
> Next, shake the dish viciously. This will launch the tank in a perfect arc over the ex-pen wall. (Any remaining water in the tank creates a rainbow effect as the water flies out.)
> 
> Finally, the empty dish is a marvelous chewie.
> 
> Now I know why people were talking about those hamster cage-like water bottles. grrr.


 Jack! Stop throwing the water bowl. I use my fiesta ware for dog bowls very heavy. PS I caught Maddie eating her dog poo.uke:


----------



## morriscsps

Suzi said:


> PS I caught Maddie eating her dog poo.uke:


blech. jack has stopped eating his own poop. he still eats any other creature's. eww.... it is disgusting.


----------



## Kathie

Abby got a bath a couple of days ago and came in tonight with oak squigglies and dirt all over her paws! She has never gotten dirty before but DH is leveling out the backyard and laying new sod and she is having so much fun playing in the dirt! Half the sod is down and she uses it for her business but dirt is for playing!!!


----------



## Suzi

Kathie said:


> Abby got a bath a couple of days ago and came in tonight with oak squigglies and dirt all over her paws! She has never gotten dirty before but DH is leveling out the backyard and laying new sod and she is having so much fun playing in the dirt! Half the sod is down and she uses it for her business but dirt is for playing!!!


 Oh Abby is having fun in the dirt! I know exactly what her paws look like only I have a white tiled floor! Or I should say had. The new house has fake hardwood yea!. My sister uses a bowl of water and dips each paw in and wipes.I will have to start in our new home.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Butt bath for Dexter this morning!


----------



## morriscsps

:doh: OOPS!!!!

Jack's crate must not have latched completely last night. Around 5:30 this morning, I heard Nessie wandering around our room. That was odd because she rarely comes upstairs but she is allowed so I fell back asleep.

An hour later.....

My oldest announces, "Jack is out and waiting at the bottom of the stairs." (Nessie still was lurking at the top of the stairs.) 

Two destroyed cat toys, shredded auto insurance bill, no. 2 pencil, and poop by the door.

Jack is snoozing now, exhausted by his early morning activities.


On a happy note: Nessie didn't attack Jack!! I think she may be starting to accept him.


----------



## Suzi

Jack had a good time! Glad his other fur friends like him better.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Well, Augie gave me a "special" gift this morning. Kisses all over the face with 'poop' tongue! uke: DH took him out to potty and got a phone call in the middle of Augie doing his 'business' and he must have eaten a chunk. He seems to be going after his poop more since we started using these chicken jerky training treats. YUMMY - not so much!


----------



## Kathie

Red Letter Day! After her bath yesterday, I wrapped Abby in her towel and then held her but instead of her usual wiggling to get down she actually stayed calm. So, I pushed it a little further and sat in the rocker and started rocking her - she stayed calm and cuddled up against me with her body relaxed for at least ten minutes!!! She has never let me hold her for more than 30 seconds before so I was practically holding my breath - so exciting. Then to top that off - later that evening she hopped up on the sofa when DH was sitting there, too, and laid down right next to me. She has NEVER done that before! We have had her for a little over three years now and she continues to improve and surprise and thrill me!


----------



## morriscsps

:whoo::whoo: Yay for puppy snuggles!!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, Augie gave me a "special" gift this morning. Kisses all over the face with 'poop' tongue! uke: DH took him out to potty and got a phone call in the middle of Augie doing his 'business' and he must have eaten a chunk. He seems to be going after his poop more since we started using these chicken jerky training treats. YUMMY - not so much!


Hmmm, well at least he shares!!! Oh my. That must have been gross. I vote to get rid of the chicken jerky treats. He's still toooooo cute!


----------



## Suzi

Kathie said:


> Red Letter Day! After her bath yesterday, I wrapped Abby in her towel and then held her but instead of her usual wiggling to get down she actually stayed calm. So, I pushed it a little further and sat in the rocker and started rocking her - she stayed calm and cuddled up against me with her body relaxed for at least ten minutes!!! She has never let me hold her for more than 30 seconds before so I was practically holding my breath - so exciting. Then to top that off - later that evening she hopped up on the sofa when DH was sitting there, too, and laid down right next to me. She has NEVER done that before! We have had her for a little over three years now and she continues to improve and surprise and thrill me!


 Abby knows she is getting a little brother and want's to stay top gun. Hope you have room for two on your lap


----------



## Suzi

motherslittlehelper said:


> Well, Augie gave me a "special" gift this morning. Kisses all over the face with 'poop' tongue! uke: DH took him out to potty and got a phone call in the middle of Augie doing his 'business' and he must have eaten a chunk. He seems to be going after his poop more since we started using these chicken jerky training treats. YUMMY - not so much!


 That is so yuck! 
Zoey when she lick's me sticks her tongue up my nose TMI


----------



## sprorchid

couple of days ago I was giving Ollie his usual spa treatment (brushing and nail trim). checked his butt for cleaniness, and he had what looked like a smidge of poop.

so I got a tissue and begant to pull it out of his fur, but I noticed the harded I pulled, the harder it pulled. eventually it let go.

turned out to be a tick. YIKES! my first tick ever on any of my dogs.


----------



## Suzi

Gee I bet that was a surprise. I have never even seen a tick we don't live in a area that has them. Thank goodness.Although I would love some nice warm weather.


----------



## sprorchid

yes, I was sufficiently grossed out. what was wierd was after I pulled the sucker out, I looked at it, and it just looked like a grain of brown rice, but then slowly it's black spindley legs started to come out and wriggle and I assume it's head.

ick.


----------



## morriscsps

The shelter near my mom (in Northern NH) is doing a fun fund raiser. You can bring in your beasties and a photographer will take their pics. You bring a donation for the shelter. Also, the sitting fee goes to the shelter, too. Very clever. 

Here is Lucky and Joy. We had Lucky (the brown one) tested with one of those dna tests. He is a Beagle/Golden Retriever/Basset Hound/Italian Greyhound/Miniature Pinsher mix. :suspicious:

We know Joy's ancestry. 1/2 pure Aussie; 1/4 Border Collie; and 1/4 ... terrier (?). Her dad was a bit of a mutt but so very sweet. Everyone wanted one of Boss's puppies.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Cool pictures, wish they would do that here.


----------



## Kathie

Today DH yelled "Hand me the camera!" Unfortunately, he missed the shot, but he said Abby and McGee were laying nose to nose. Then he said, "Now, you know I must think McGee is pretty cute if "I'm" asking for the camera" LOL He NEVER takes pictures so I was stunned! He tries to hide it but he is wild for this little guy! Of course, he is the one that spoils them both rotten, too!


----------



## morriscsps

Too funny. Furbabies do have their ways of worming their way into your hearts.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Check your pups! The little sticky green seeds are growing again! I must of taken at least 10 off of Dexter today.


----------



## morriscsps

OH NO!!! I think Jack has started the dreaded 'blowing coat'. Before today, he has had maybe 3 mats ever. 

Today.......... Mats everywhere.... his muzzle, the outside of his legs, the inside of his legs, his ears, his flanks. IN ONE DAY!!!! ACK! He hides when he sees the comb now. 

poor little guy.


----------



## Pipersmom

hmmm, maybe Jack would like a nice short summer haircut? :biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi

Oh dear I hear leave on conditioner helps


----------



## morriscsps

Pipersmom said:


> hmmm, maybe Jack would like a nice short summer haircut? :biggrin1:


I just trimmed him down last week. I would hate to go much shorter. Maybe it was a weird day.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

What I found out about mats....is there are so very close to the skin! 

I have also use a little conditioner into the tight massive mat, let it sit for a few minutes. Pick apart the mat to loosen, then start on one side of the tangled mess and slowly pull a few hairs from the tangled mess with a one of the tines on your comb. This will take a long time because there are so many hairs involved.

Shave the belly and armpits, hair grows back. You will have yourself spending hours removing mats and tangles. Take breaks!


----------



## morriscsps

Of course, he decides to shed 2 weeks before a huge extended family together.


----------



## Pipersmom

OK cutest thing ever. We were just outside when Piper spotted a butterfly-she started running full speed, did a waist high leap and clapped her paws together midair. She landed and looked around with total confusion. 

She makes me laugh every day.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I love it when they do cute puppy things!


----------



## Luciledodd

I just let Rosie out for potty time and heard terrible noise coming from under the hedge. Some little animal in pain. Rosie and I ran over to see--Josie Wales ran out with a baby rabbit by the nape of the neck. She gave us a big hiss and ran off with the hapless rabbit. Horrified, Rosie gave chase but I called her back. I had to tell Rosie the same thing that I told my little grandson years ago when he ran crying to me because the then house cat had killed a bird in front of him. "Rosie", I said, "that is what cats do."


----------



## Kathie

That reminds me - McGee has been frog hunting! He has gotten two so far but I always make him put it down - by prying his mouth open!!!


----------



## Luciledodd

Yeah, that works for a lovable havanese; but don't try it on a Josie Wales the Outlaw Kitty with prey in her mouth. One might draw back a nub or two instead of fingers. I'm thinking that she is going to become a real outside kitty before this summer is over.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Oh how I have missed these light hearted minutes!!!!! Yes that is what cats do, Josie Wales better watch out for Mama Bunny who will give him a proper thumping if he gets near her.


----------



## morriscsps

The first grass-mowing of the season - joy!!! new smells!!! grass stains!!! grass bits in the house!!! 

It is a glorious day.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Funny story-

I was at the garden center and got a recipe for deer repellant. You need to mix it up and let it brew in a 5 gallon bucket with a lid on it. Where to get a 5 gallon bucket? My next door neighbors are the sweetest older Greek couple that own several restaurants. I asked him if he could bring me a 5 gallon pickle bucket with a lid. He said he would if he remembered. Well, last night the back door bell rings and I hear my hubby answer. A few minutes later he calls me and tells me to look in the garage. There are five 5 gallon pickle buckets with lids sitting there!!! Oh my, I just laughed. Guess I will store 4 of them in the basement. There is absolutely no way that I can put them in the recycle!!!


----------



## morriscsps

What a nice neighbors you have.


----------



## sprorchid

I have a new principal at my elementary this yr. she actually knows and is familar with certified therapy dogs. she said she'd be more comfortable if my boys(1 85 lbs anatolian, 1 fat, 16 lbs 1/2 hav, 1/2 shih tzu) were certified.

so two weeks ago, I took a day off from work to drive them 2 hours to a TDI assessment, and I am very happy to say I am the proud mama of 2 certified therapy dogs. woohoo! way to go boyz!

I'm just waiting now for the papework to go thru so they can start to work and come to school with me. 

Oz, my anatolian pup, about 15 months old now, he'll be a great reading dog, where he hangs out in the library and kids read to him.

Ollie, the trickster, 2 yrs old in dec., while both (actually all 3 of my dogs) are great with kids, being a speech therapist, I find that Ollie and all his tricks (he learned to count this summer) has endless possibilities of helping our special needs kids (my school houses the programs for severely autistic children) generalize language, as well as teaching them to label basic emotions.

and, all my dogs deeply enrich my life, they make me a better person. honest.


----------



## morriscsps

That is wonderful!! We have a golden retriever who is a "library" dog in our school. I have never had a chance to see him interact with the kids. I only see him traveling through the office or hallways. Do the kids snuggle up to Oz and read? I would think he would be great to lean against. 

How does Ollie help teach basic emotions and such?

Congratulations!


----------



## sprorchid

Oz, the white anatolian, sheds something fierce! he has a pretty plush coat... and the library is carpeted. we'll see how it goes and yes the kids can snuggle with him. I'm going to sign them both up for the local library's paws to read program.



Ollie can 'show' some emotions. he growls on command (mad), can give a high ten (happy), he doesn't play dead but can lay on his side (sleepy) and I hafta to teach himn to cover his eyes with his paws (scared, surprised).
He is a great teaching aid b/c the kids can use their expressive language to label Ollie's emotions. or they can ask Ollie to show a certain emotion.
Also, children with autism aren't known for their spontaneous language, and it's just amazing how a little dog can generate spontaneous expressive language. simple things like, 'oh look it's Ollie' to entire conversations with Ollie.

Or, we can put picture out or have two of the staff show a different emotion, and ollie do an emotion too, and kids would have to match the correct him and dog emotion.

A nice side effect is that some of the higher functioning students like to hold a conversation with Ollie, including good eye contact, waiting for Ollie's answer (he can bark on cue)... 

In general having a therapy dog helps the students with autism work on their social skills as well, both with each other (turn taking, asking one another for permission or talking about Ollie with each other) and the dog.

also our teachers read books about dogs and the students have responded by writing letters to my dogs, asking questions (do you have fleas? what do you do at home?). and of course the dogs write a letter back!


----------



## morriscsps

Awww..... That sounds wonderful. Dogs are so cool.


----------



## Momo means Peach

So, my random rant (?) for today - Momo, why do you go into your expen and lie there in your doggie bed when I say "Let's go bye-bye?". You know that you're going to one of your most favorite places ever - doggie day care. Even if I turn off the lights and go to the car, hoping you'll follow me, you remain there. Yet, dear child, when we arrive at doggie day care, you pull my arm off flying to get inside. Why, Momo, why??:biggrin1:


----------



## misstray

Momo means Peach said:


> So, my random rant (?) for today - Momo, why do you go into your expen and lie there in your doggie bed when I say "Let's go bye-bye?". You know that you're going to one of your most favorite places ever - doggie day care. Even if I turn off the lights and go to the car, hoping you'll follow me, you remain there. Yet, dear child, when we arrive at doggie day care, you pull my arm off flying to get inside. Why, Momo, why??:biggrin1:


Brody does this too now when I grab the leash. He also cringes when I try to put it on him. Nothing bad has ever happened to him with the leash and most of the time it just means he is going for a walk (which he likes). I know he doesn't like going in the car, but really that isn't even so much an issue anymore after our road trip. He even hops in and out of the car on his own now. Once the leash is on he is usually raring to go and all excited, so I just don't get why he hides when I grab the leash and acts like I'm going to beat him with it!


----------



## Luciledodd

When you figure it out let me know. Rosie has gone to work with me every since I have had her. Riding in the car over 5 miles is going to make her puke. But she makes it fine to the office only 2 miles. When she sees me pick up my computor bag and start downstairs, she jumps up and follows. but when I get the leash and harness, she runs and hides. Like you say, "like I am going to beat her..". 
Lucile


----------



## StarrLhasa

Buster does the same thing when it is time to leave in the car. He runs and "hides" on his bed. It's funny. He doesn't get carsick, and he seems to enjoy riding in his carseat - much more than when he rode in his pet taxi. I think he is playing a game with me.

He doesn't mind the leash because it means we are going for a walk which is a favorite thing to do.


----------



## morriscsps

I remember that one of the exercises we did in Puppy Kindergarten was getting them used to us reaching for their collars. 

You would touch the collar, give a treat. Hold the collar, give a treat. Snap on the leash, treat. Take off the leash, treat. etc...


----------



## morriscsps

The silly pic of the day from the New Rochelle Humane Society.

"A sad example of an in-bread kitty"


----------



## Momo means Peach

LOL, Pam!


----------



## Momo means Peach

Another Random Thought: Momo, I think you really missed me while I was gone, even though you were with "Daddy" and he took really good care of you and played with you and spoiled you rotten with treats. That must be why you ring the bell and give me "the stare" after I open the door for you to go potty. "Come out with me...come out with me...come out with me because I missed you so much while you were gone, I can't stand not being around you, even though I used to go out just fine to do my business". :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie

Funny!


----------



## dodrop82

Or maybe..."Come out with me! Daddy came out with me while you were off runnin' without me!"


----------



## Momo means Peach

dodrop82 said:


> Or maybe..."Come out with me! Daddy came out with me while you were off runnin' without me!"


LOL! That's probably what it is. He's much better at playing with her than I am.


----------



## morriscsps

Oh my gosh!!! I love ThinkGeek! Isn't this the silliest thing ever?

http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/pets/ea29/?cpg=172SHP&link=#tabs


----------



## Momo means Peach

Starr,

I think I figured out, maybe, why Momo hates going bye-bye. By the time we get someplace, her sheepskin is off to the side of her travel crate and she's standing on the bottom of her crate. I took the sheepskin off and she still is moving around, making a lot of noise, instead of just lying down. Do I drive that bad? :biggrin1: Maybe I need to get a car seat instead of using her travel crate.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Momo means Peach said:


> Starr,
> 
> I think I figured out, maybe, why Momo hates going bye-bye. By the time we get someplace, her sheepskin is off to the side of her travel crate and she's standing on the bottom of her crate. I took the sheepskin off and she still is moving around, making a lot of noise, instead of just lying down. Do I drive that bad? :biggrin1: Maybe I need to get a car seat instead of using her travel crate.


Finn doesn't hate going in the car, but when I am buzzing around town with him, I usually just strap his travel crate in the car with him in it (I just don't think putting a harness on a hairy dog is a lot of fun and so avoid it and the car seat for in town trips :biggrin1. He does the same thing - thrashes around, jumps up and down (sounds like), 'digs'. Never thought about my driving maybe the reason!! ound:ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I gave Jack a haircut today!


----------



## dodrop82

Why aren't I seeing a picture of Jack's new haircut?


----------



## morriscsps

WTF!!

I was sitting on the couch. Jack came over to assume the snuggle position. He does it a billion times a day. Next thing I know, he is standing looking down at the pillow. A puddle of PEE! He PEED on the couch! First time ever! 

Luckily, the pillow is covered in leather as well as the couch and is easily cleaned but what happened? He hasn't had an accident in weeks. No signal. Nothing. How weird. 

Did he fall asleep and just let go? Is it an indicator of a bladder infection? Or did he have a lapse?

Odd.


----------



## Suzi

morriscsps said:


> WTF!!
> 
> I was sitting on the couch. Jack came over to assume the snuggle position. He does it a billion times a day. Next thing I know, he is standing looking down at the pillow. A puddle of PEE! He PEED on the couch! First time ever!
> 
> Luckily, the pillow is covered in leather as well as the couch and is easily cleaned but what happened? He hasn't had an accident in weeks. No signal. Nothing. How weird.
> 
> Did he fall asleep and just let go? Is it an indicator of a bladder infection? Or did he have a lapse?
> 
> Odd.


 Jack you are a stinker! How could you do that! I hope he doesn't have a bladder infection. Is he nurtured? That is weird. One of mine peed and pooped on my clothes Saturday night :frusty:


----------



## LunasMom

Luna does something no puppy of ours of any breed did and that is take a chewey and "hide" it usually in some corner not even necessarily a 90 degree corner. It's the cutest thing to see her walk around with the chewey as she searches for just the right spot to put it. The fellow in the pet store said his bichon's do that. Is this a common thing? Just a tiny dog thing?


----------



## morriscsps

Our Nessie (Aussie) tries to hide toys under her bed. Jack (Hav) digs them out and puts them in the kitchen where Nessie is convinced she can't go.


----------



## LunasMom

morriscsps said:


> Our Nessie (Aussie) tries to hide toys under her bed. Jack (Hav) digs them out and puts them in the kitchen where Nessie is convinced she can't go.


Your poor Nessie--out foxed by a dog 1/2 its size.ound:


----------



## morriscsps

It is very sad.

As I am typing, Jack is RIGHT NOW over in her bed stealing all the chewies. Nessie went outside to patrol the perimeter. 

He is evil.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I was busy in the laundry room, putting a load of wash in the washer. Augie came running lickety split, as if I had called him. And then I realized I had just heard Gabe, my red-bellied parrot, calling 'here'! :biggrin1:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

motherslittlehelper said:


> I was busy in the laundry room, putting a load of wash in the washer. Augie came running lickety split, as if I had called him. And then I realized I had just heard Gabe, my red-bellied parrot, calling 'here'! :biggrin1:


CUTE!!


----------



## LunasMom

That's so funny! Sounds like a movie stunt.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Yeah, I think I am missing an opportunity here. I need to be training Gabe to keep these Havs in line!! :biggrin1: He really talks a lot, but a lot of it I don't understand. A lot of it sounds like a little robot going on and on. The latest thing he started saying is 'thank you, sweetie' because I always say that when the birds go back into their cages after their free flying time.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

:biggrin1::


----------



## irnfit

OK, I don't follow this thread closely, but thought this would be the best place for this. We just had Halloween, and I know Thanksgiving isn't far off, but...I SAW MY FIRST CHRISTMAS COMMERCIAL TONIGHT!!!!!! Talk about rushing the holiday season - ughhhhh!


----------



## Kathie

I agree! They have had Christmas things in the stores for several weeks already, too! Ridiculous!!!


----------



## Suzi

Ya star bucks has there Christmas cups out. But before we know it it will be Christmas!


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston

When i was in high school, I used to work at a card shop in the mall and I remember being REALLY aggravated there because they used to start putting Christmas ornaments out for sale in JULY!! 

I feel that the joy of Christmas and the holiday season is being edged out due to the massive commercialization of it :-( it makes me sad :-(


----------



## morriscsps

It is silly to have Christmas stuff out in October. 

I am going to owe Jack a good Christmas gift. He suffered yet another marathon grooming session. Bath, blow-dry and trim. Poor Jack.


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, must be something in the air, Tillie had her bath and blow dry today too!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

DiegoCF_Boston said:


> I feel that the joy of Christmas and the holiday season is being edged out due to the massive commercialization of it :-( it makes me sad :-(


I agree! Three months of Christmas almost makes me sick of it by the time it gets here. People usually have just so much money they budget for Christmas, don't they? Stretching it out so long isn't going to make them spend any more is it? My response is to buy even less in retaliation. My opinion is that if a business can't make it without the Christmas sales, maybe they shouldn't be in business! I do NOT want to go into a store and hear Christmas music until the Friday AFTER Thanksgiving. It used to be wonderful to go into a store after Thanksgiving and see all the decorations and hear the music for the first time that season. It would just be nice to celebrate each holiday as it comes along without Christmas being crammed down our throats for months.

When I was growing up in rural Montana, my dad would go up to the mountain on Christmas Eve day and bring home a tree, make a stand for it and we would all decorate it Christmas Eve, and put out a few decorations. In country school, we would have a Christmas program with two plays, one always being the Nativity story, and the oldest girl and boy got to play the parts of Mary and Joseph. The youngest girls were angels, and the youngest boys were sheep. :biggrin1: It was always something we looked forward to each year with great anticipation. We would have a small gift exchange as part of the program. But each holiday was celebrated before we even started thinking about the next one.


----------



## morriscsps

I have just noticed that Jack's feet in my avatar look like the Grinch's feet. ound: Time for a new pic.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

We live on a drainage slough, where we have several types of wildlife - ducks, herons, nutria, beavers , etc. This morning, on the bank and swimming in the water was a huge flock of Canada geese - must be taking a little rest on their way to wherever they go for the winter. Don't usually see them land here; often see and hear them fly overhead, however.
Augie will be delighted if they have left poop for him - UGH!


----------



## dodrop82

Haven't seen a posting from Suzi for a long time! Anyone know....Did she go somewhere for the Holidays?!?! SUZI!!!!! WHERE ARE YOU!!!???


----------



## Kathie

I was just thinking of her too and missing her! Was she going to move during the Christmas holiday. Hope everything is okay with her and she will be back on the forum soon!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

In the last post I recall from her, I remember her saying she was moving the following day. When I last checked, the last time she was on the forum was Dec 31. And I can't remember what thread it was on that she said she was moving. I hope she will be back too and that she is OK.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I have been wondering about her, too. She did say she was moving. I am friends with her on FB and she has not been on for a long time. I hope that she is okay.


----------



## morriscsps

The kids are watching the "Beethoven's 2nd" movie. Of course, they got bored and wandered off, leaving Jack and me on the couch. Jack now is barking and growling at Beethoven. sigh... Such a Napoleon complex.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

morriscsps said:


> The kids are watching the "Beethoven's 2nd" movie. Of course, they got bored and wandered off, leaving Jack and me on the couch. Jack now is barking and growling at Beethoven. sigh... Such a Napoleon complex.


----------



## Suzi

Okay so I have never had a man give me flowers on Valentine's day . So today I get red roses from the guy who dumped me. No card just a call saying he left them in the garage. ound:
Oh and I absolutely hate applying for jobs. I was at the first step today and the computer wouldn't let me put in my phone number Java kept stepping in saying some sort of error :frusty:


----------



## Kathie

Bob is messing with you Suzi - just ignore him but enjoy the flowers!!!

Good luck with the job hunt. Filling out applications is a pain, though!


----------



## Suzi

Kathie said:


> Bob is messing with you Suzi - just ignore him but enjoy the flowers!!!
> 
> Good luck with the job hunt. Filling out applications is a pain, though!


 Thanks Kathy:kiss:
Hey I just noticed all the nice talk about me missing in action you guys are so sweet.:grouphug:


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Abby and McGee look so much alike in color!


----------



## morriscsps

Apparently, I am a mean, mean human. Miss Snarky-pants (Nessie) decided that she was queen and growled and snapped at the rest of the beasties while I was dishing out their supper. Nessie has always had resource-guarding issues but we have let it slide since she was so sick.

WELL, that holiday is over! She is obviously feeling better.

Nessie got her food last and I made her wait after I put it on the floor. Then, HORRORS!, I made her stop midmeal and do another sit-stay. Her little reign is over. I am a bit annoyed. She is such a snarky B when it comes to food.

We are going to have to do some refresher courses on her manners. I am the QUEEN.

sorry - mini-rant. better to rant on the computer than at the beasties.


----------



## Momo means Peach

morriscsps said:


> Apparently, I am a mean, mean human. Miss Snarky-pants (Nessie) decided that she was queen and growled and snapped at the rest of the beasties while I was dishing out their supper. Nessie has always had resource-guarding issues but we have let it slide since she was so sick.
> 
> WELL, that holiday is over! She is obviously feeling better.
> 
> Nessie got her food last and I made her wait after I put it on the floor. Then, HORRORS!, I made her stop midmeal and do another sit-stay. Her little reign is over. I am a bit annoyed. She is such a snarky B when it comes to food.
> 
> We are going to have to do some refresher courses on her manners. I am the QUEEN.
> 
> sorry - mini-rant. better to rant on the computer than at the beasties.


:biggrin1: Go, Queen, go!!


----------



## jabojenny

I'm glad to hear Nessie is feeling better, back to work!!! No more Mrs. Nice Guy. This is a very funny thread, I didn't notice it went so far back. I started reading it from the beginning and realized I would be here all day reading instead of getting my work done so to "the last page" I went. Although it's a BEAUTIFUL day outside today so I don't think I'll be productive today anyhow, oh well...


----------



## charley_brown

morriscsps said:


> Randomness of today.
> 
> My poor hubby thought he was helping. The kids failed in watching Jack and there was an accident. I was in the shower and just heard him scolding the kids.
> 
> I come downstairs and he proudly announces, "We gave Jack a bath!" :suspicious: ACK! ACK! Jack is soaking wet and sitting in his crate.
> Psycho Hav Owner erupts.
> "What did you use?"
> "Shampoo."
> "Did you use conditioner?!?!"
> "Umm... no." Now the hubby is cowering next to the crate with Jack.
> 
> "Did you comb him first?!?!" "Comb him after?" "He is wet and needs to be blown dry while you gently comb his hair." "Where are his special towels?"
> 
> As I conditioned, blow dried and brushed out Jack, the hubby comes over and watches. His comment was, "Sorry, sweetie, I didn't know, but at least, I brushed the poop off of his teeth."
> 
> ound:


HAHAH such a hysterical story! Poor hubby was trying to help & made more work for you... but hey, at least he DID get the poop out of his teeth LOL!


----------



## morriscsps

*Rain + Dirt = FUN!!*

The pic says it all.


----------



## Pipersmom

This is where I found the cable bill-Piper thinks it's too high I guess.

Does this mean I don't have to pay it?


----------



## irnfit

Meghan - OMG...LOL ound:


----------



## morriscsps

Maybe they will fall for the "My dog ate my homework/bill" routine.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

You made me laugh at a very needed time!!!!


----------



## Suzi

I am so depressed, I have never been treated so s bad at a job. I just cant believe the way I'm being treated. I'm to old to have to deal with this xxxx####


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Suzi said:


> I am so depressed, I have never been treated so s bad at a job. I just cant believe the way I'm being treated. I'm to old to have to deal with this xxxx####


I am so sorry Suzi. Is it the company or co-workers? I think I remember where you said you are working and I have read that they do not treat their employees well. I am hoping that you will be able to find something more suitable.


----------



## sprorchid

I'm away for 2 day motorcycle 'racing' school, and my pups aren't eating  I'll be back home tonight.


----------



## Suzi

They miss there mom. Zoey and Maddie have been separated for about a week now and Zoe is so sad she hasn't been eating as much.


----------



## Luciledodd

They will be okay, quit worrying and enjoy them when you are home.


----------



## sprorchid

My anatolian boy, Oz, got lightly skunked last night.

every summer our neghborhood is taken over by skunks. and I haven't slept well in two weeks, as I lock my dogs inside at night for a couple of reasons, but Oz insists on losing his mind if a skunk in is the backyard, which wakes me up 2am, 4am... 

Last night, 11:30pm, I thought my female anatolian, Kara had to pee, so I let them out, and it became clear they didn't need to pee, but rather wanted to hunt the skunk.

Kara came right back, when I called, but Oz, being younger and more head strong, ignored me and insisted on guarding the yard. My dogs have been skunked before (Kara and my beloved Cosmo), so I guess I'm a little jaded. 

I closed the sliding glass door, so Kara wouldn't join him, and not giving the skunk access to my house. 3:30am, Oz 'thumped' againsted my sliding glass door, my guess pursuing the skunk.

when I walked around to the other sliding glass door to let Oz in, he was eagerly waiting.

I could smell that a skunk had been by. he got a little spray on his nose, but he has no scratches or bites on his face. I could tell his ego was deflated, he sat in the same spot till I got up, late this morning.

I have to run to the store to get the baking soda and hydrogen peroxide (sp), so I can get the skunk smell off him (not much at all), he needs a bath anyway.

ah, good times. btw, Ollie slept right thru the whole thing, didn't even budge!


----------



## morriscsps

YUCK! Poor Oz, nothing worse than a potential playmate betraying you and spraying you with stinky farts.


----------



## sprorchid

I was just filling up the doggie water bowl (big), looking out the kitchen window which overlooks the entire backyard.
As I pan the yard, doh! Ollie is humping Kara while she's laying down. I thought he was done, but he was just repositioning and started up again.

I'm a little grossed out. funny how he doesn't do it in front of me.


----------



## sprorchid

Ollie some how horizontally spliced his ear. the inner part.

took him to the vet today, b/c I was worried it was deep and might need stitches.

antibotics. will see how it goes.


----------



## Suzi

I'm sorry Ollie cut his ear. Hope he heals fast.


----------



## Pucks104

Poor Ollie! I bet that really hurt!


----------



## StarrLhasa

Ollie, stop it!! Whatever you are doing, cut it out!! Your mom loves you!


----------



## sprorchid

Yeah, it definitely hurts. I was moving him on my bed two nites ago, and he made this sound I've never heard before, out of a dog. sounds like a scream of a velociraptor or the scream of a hawk, when I moved him. I first thought it was an ear infection b/c the wound has discharge that look like the 'coffee grinds', then I saw it, a horizontal, some what deep laceration across the top of his ear.

The vet also prescribed metcam, for the pain. I have no idea how he did that.


----------



## sprorchid

Oh, forgot to mention, the vet didn't think it was puss, she thought it was dying tissue.

on an up note, she said Ollie was 'adorable' and looked like an affenpincher.

I looked up the breed and they look like brussels griffon on steroids.


----------



## Ruthiec

Poor Ollie. Hope is doing OK today.

On the subject of Affenpinscher, this was the dog my DH originally suggested we get. The word is German for "monkey face" and try as I did, I could not warm to any of the images on google because, well, they look like monkeys!


----------



## sprorchid

^ havanese is way cuter, IMO.


----------



## morriscsps

Just a cute link...

http://www.viralnova.com/dog-owners-will-understand/


----------



## sandypaws

Loved those pics, Pam. They made my day. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ruth4Havs

I love #9 haha happens to Chester . Thanks for posting


----------



## sprorchid

Well, Ollie's ear has healed up, the cut, but he now has an ear infection! ugh, the fun never stops.


----------

